# Boston Gameday - Sat, March 15th (FULL!)



## Piratecat (Jan 29, 2008)

It's been ages! The next Boston gameday will be at my house in lovely, bucolic (and T-accessible!) Newton MA, on Saturday March 15th. Note that this is also the date of the Washington DC gameday. If you're tempted by Boston but were already planning to go to DC, you should go -- we'll do another one this summer, and they reserved the date first.  

We need GMs and players! If you'd like to GM, please post in the thread. I'll need to know morning or afternoon slot, and what your table size requirements are. I'll also want the game blurb and a max game size.

Note that what usually happens is a lot of GMs, and not enough players. This generally corrects itself. As we get closer, we'll start combining games as needed.

Click here for directions.

[D]gf[/D]*8:30 am: Breakfast* (bring something!) (unlimited people)

1. Piratecat
2. KidCthulhu
3. MavrickWeirdo
4. Orchid Blossom
5. LegolasGimli24
6. Qualidar
7. Scholar
8. Kriskrafts
9. Silver Moon
10. Eridanis
11. Nerfwright
12. Xcheefoo
13. MojoGM
14. EricPat
15. Anti-Sean
16. ShadowDenizen
17. Bruce K.
18. Ghul
19. Prosfilaes
20. And more.
...
[sblock=Morning Slot, 9:30 am - 1:30 pm]*9:30 am - 1:30 pm: Morning slot* (4 hours long)

-----

_Living room:_ *FULL* *"Keep Your Friends Close..."* - Mutants and Masterminds, by Piratecat. A Golden Age adventure! [bq]The Liberty Guild is America's most-beloved superhero team, and with good reason! From power-hungry dictators to costumed ne'er-do-wells, the Liberty Guild has beaten America's foes with enough spare time to still make it home for dinner on Friday night. But now... things have changed. In a time of mourning, a mysterious foe is breaking their arch-enemies out of prison and banding them together. Can the Liberty Guild face their most dangerous foe of all?

All rules will be taught. 7 players.[/bq]1. Fluffaderm
2. Gospog
3. LegolasGimli24
4. Prosfilaes
5. Scholar
6. Silver Moon
7. Umbran
(alt)

-----

_Dining room:_ *FULL* *Classic D&D!* by DestroyYouALot[bq]Using the Moldvay B/X D&D rules, a straight romp through my personal megadungeon, roll up as many PCs as you need, kinda thing; real fast and dirty. I'll even be a big softy (since this is a one-shot run) and let folks switch up any two stats from their initial 3d6 in order. (Hell, I'll even let you re-roll the ones - oh, the powergaming!   )[/bq]1. Nerfwright
2. Yttrai
3. Thornir Alekeg
4. Eridanis
5. ClausLars
6. 
7. Ao the Overkitty
(alt) 

-----

_Library:_ *FULL** Castle Zagyg: The Mouths of Madness* by Ghul  (Jeff Talanian, Gary Gygax's co-author of Castle Zagyg), using _Castles & Crusades_[bq]The cursed fog that has long enshrouded Castle Zagyg at last dissipates!

In days of yore Castle Zagyg was a place synonymous with adventure, mystery, and intrigue. Many sought to plumb its untold depths, to explore its fabled dungeons and realms unseen. Some seekers returned with vast treasure and impossible tales, others vanished with hardly a trace. At length a fog came to the Eastmark’s most nefarious landmark, swallowing the legendary castle and rendering its many and sundry dungeons unattainable. Even the most potent of spellbinders failed to penetrate the dread fog. Years passed and the lair of the Mad Archmage was shunned. But now, as inexplicably as it arrived, the fog dissipates in nearly imperceptible degrees. At the base of the bluff on which the castle ruins lie, yawning caves materialize from the gloom. Do these so-called Mouths of Madness provide ingress to the fabled dungeons below Castle Zagyg? Many seekers would know . . . .

The call for adventure issues anew!

The Little Hillwood lies a day’s ride north of the Free Town of Yggsburgh, a rolling woodland attendant with bandits, goblins, howling ape-men, and other fell folk. These malign beings have rallied in the deeps of Castle Zagyg's surrounding wilderness, no doubt attracted by the vortex of madness inspired by the Mad Archmage. There is but one-way to cross these hoary wilds fraught with peril: one must traverse the Old Castle Track. At path’s conclusion lie the fabled ruins engulfed by an eldritch fog, yet the caves below beckon, where bugbear, goblin, gnoll, and orc dwell -- and not a few monstrous inhabitants as well -- such as a prowling werewolf, a sly hill giant, a deranged owlbear, bizarre fungi, and deadly blobs that drink flesh from bone! Will your party be among the first to explore this first glimpse of the newly revealed Castle Zagyg?[/bq]7 players. Rules will be taught.

1. ShadowDenizen
2. Bruce K.
3. MavrickWeirdo
4. Zephrin the Lost
5. Nellisir
6. Kriskrafts
7. Skinnydwarf 
(alt) 

-----

_Game room:_ *FULL* *Journey of the Electra Dawn*, a _Hollow Earth Expedition_ game, by Qualidar.  [bq]For centuries it has cloaked itself in mystery.....

...but on March 14th, ONE family will dare the hidden reaches of the Bermuda Triangle and journey beyond it's grasp into the deadly realm of Hollow Earth! Time itself is rent asunder in a tale of Action and Adventure! Will Nazi plots and beasts from the very dawn of time doom the intrepid Quest family?!? Find out! A Hollow Earth Expedition adventure.

Dr Titus Quest – Mechanical genius, weird science pioneer, and patriarch of the Quest family.
Alessandra Quest – World renown explorer and archeologist.
Jon Matumbo – M'ssai warrior and gentleman soldier. Dr Quest's bodyguard and right-hand man.
Ben Quest – Precocious boy adventurer and trouble magnet.
Jae Li – Distant niece to the Emperor of China, devotee of the 672 Hidden Arts of War, and Ben's adopted sister.
L.O.M ("Life Organism Machine") – Butler, tutor, minder, mechanical marvel of the modern age![/bq]1. MojoGM
2. KidCthulhu
3. EricPat
4. Xcheefoo
5. Orchid Blossom
6. Anti-Sean
(alt) Gospog, Fluffaderm

-----[/sblock]

*1:30 pm: Hour-long break for lunch.* (We'll get pizza)

[sblock=Afternoon slot, 2:30 pm - 7 pm]*2:30 pm - 7pm: Afternoon slot *(4.5 hours long)

-----

_Living room:_ *FULL* *Welcome to Tranquility (Mutants and Masterminds)*, by LegolasGimli24[bq]Welcome to Tranquility, USA, where superheroes go to retire. Lately however you have volunteered to leave retirement behind to help try and stop a crime spree. Crime never happens in Tranquility. What is going on? Who is responsible? It is up to you to find out.[/bq]1. KrisKrafts
2. Orchid Blossom
3. Scholar
4. Prosfilaes
5. ShadowDenizen
6. Bruce K.
(alt) 

-----

_Dining room:_ *FULL* *Warhammer 40,000 RPG - Cut Off The Head*, by Gospog
[bq]Inquisitor Storm uncovered the conspiracy to mutiny on the battleship Dominatus Aquila.  Inquisitor Storm put a stop to that and rallied the Imperial fleet in time to drive off the Dark Eldar raiders around Ceres VII.

Inquisitor Storm ferreted out the Genestealer Cult on the forgeworld Primax.  He defeated the foul xenos Patriarch in single combat.

Inquisitor Storm personally carried the teleport homer to call a squad of Grey Knight terminators down on the foul Daemon Garthaxis.  The Knights asked him to keep the homer as a trophy of his unyielding resolve in the face of horror.

Inquisitor Storm hunted down the rogue Inquisitor Merkados and killed him in a duel on a burning Imperial Leviathan.

Inquisitor Storm _lies dead at your feet._  Blood is pooling around him and beginning to thicken.  He has been torn to shreds and you are standing in a circle around him. There is demanding pounding at the ramp door of the ship! [/bq]Six Players.  No experience required, rules will be taught.  Some knowledge of Warhammer 40,00 will be helpful.  There will be blood.​1. Fluffaderm
2. Xcheefoo
3. Wulf Ratbane
4. 
5. DestroyYouALot
6. Skinnydwarf
(alt)

-----

_Library:_ *FULL* *D20 Future - “Worlds Apart”*, by Silver Moon[bq]An indestructible device exists on the planet Oxnard, fourth planet in the Rhynarr solar system. Once every eight days this object taps into an alternate dimension and transports a humanoid individual to this world. Nobody knows exactly how the device works, who built it, or what it’s original purpose was. However the ‘Worlds Apart Intergalactic Employment Agency’ is now capitalizing upon the object’s existence by finding employment for whoever the device delivers. They are currently staffing a crew for an intergalactic spaceship.

Players, you get a chance to play your favorite Science Fiction character! Each of the seven playing characters will be an iconic character from a different Science Fiction/Fantasy movie, television show, novel or comic book. Choose whoever you wish to play (but only one character from each Science Fiction universe, first come first serve). The system is an expansion of D20 Modern and prior knowledge of D20 Future/D20 Modern rules is not required. Guidelines here. Please post what character you wish to play![/bq]1. Eridanis (Dr. Leonard McCoy of Star Trek)
2. Zephrin the Lost (Jim DiGriz, the Stainless Steel Rat)
3. Anti-Sean (Futurama)
4. Umbran
5. MavrickWeirdo (something Mel Brooksian)
6. Nellisir
7. Thornir Alekeg
8. 

-----

_Game room:_ *FULL* *In Search Of: The City of Brass*, D&D 3.5, by Varianor Abroad  [bq]Step aboard the sandship, effendi. The captain awaits us. Like an eighth voyage of Sinbad, we will seek the fabled City of Brass. Though the jackals howl in the stark dunes, our names will be covered in glory. Or our corpses in dust.

D&D 3.5 (last gasp!) Using elements from Six Arabian Nights from Open Design and Necromancer Game's City of Brass.

If anyone wants something in specific, they are welcome to write it up themselves. Good characters obviously. Don't go crazy with tons of splat books that I don't have. There will be one dervish character, probably a rogue with a couple cool feats out of _Six Arabian Nights._[/bq]1. Qualidar
2. Piratecat
3. Yttrai
4. MojoGM
5. KidCthulhu
6. EricPat
(alt) MavrickWeirdo

-----[/sblock]


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 29, 2008)

orchid blossom and I will be in attendance.  Oh, we'll be there for breakfast.

I'll run a session in the morning.

*The Fuzzy Side of the Force*
_Star Wars Saga Edition_
They're so cute and fuzzy.  Until one of them Force Grips you and cuts you in half with a lightsaber.  Those despicable bastards from the next valley have teamed up with some of the big folk to destroy the great moon. You must avenge the great dark one and strike against them and their human partners.
Six players


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jan 29, 2008)

Qualidar and I  will be there!

I am going to run a afternoon slot of my Mutants and Masterminds game... 

Welcome to Tranquility (Mutants and Masterminds) 

Welcome to Tranquility, USA, where superheroes go to retire. Lately however you have volunteered to leave retirement behind to help try and stop a crime spree. Crime never happens in Tranquility. What is going on?  Who is responsible? It is up to you to find out.

BTW... I would like to play in Your Silver age M&M game in the AM...


----------



## Qualidar (Jan 29, 2008)

We're not going to be able to swing the DC game day as planned (not with GenCon and Disney this year), so we'll be there. 

PirateCat, please sign me up for that morning slot in your game. I'll also run something as well, but TBD at this point.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 29, 2008)

I currently have several different modules plotted out and am open to running whichever of these games there is the most demand for  so any insterested players should post which of these they like the sound of:


*(1)  D20 Future - “Worlds Apart”   * - Play your favorite Science Fiction character from any movie, television show, novel or comic book!   A mysterious device has grabbed and transported humanoids from different universes where an intergalactic employment agency has hired them on to crew a spaceship together.    

*(2)  D20 Modern - “Prohibition and Presidents” * -   The date is August 1, 1923.  The Chicago Mayor is pressuring the city’s organized crime families to behave themselves during President Harding’s impending visit to the city, but one downtown Gang has other plans in mind.   Playing characters can be either gangsters, their associates, undercover law enforcement or undercover reporters. 

*(3)  Feng Shui - “Madness, Mooks and Mayhem in the Big Apple” *  - International crime lord Fung Chow Ping has twice eluded Congressman B.A. Baracas and his New A-Team.  Ping has been spotted in New York City, where he is attempting to influence the upcoming Presidential election.   This film is not yet rated. 

*(4)  Pirates of the Spanish Main Role Playing Game - “Captain Jack to the Rescue“ * -  A trio of  captured pirate ship captains are awaiting execution by the Spanish Authorities.   The first officers from those ships have persuaded the legendary Captain Jack Sparrow to free their captains and then elude the rather sizable Spanish Armada. 

*(5)  Sidewinder Recoiled -  “League of Extraordinary Outlaws” *    It’s 1882 and a trio of American outlaws are teamed with three English criminals to recover the stolen British Crown Jewels from a former ally who had betrayed them.  A reclusive British physician and alchemist named Dr. Henry Jeckel has been selected to lead these other six.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 29, 2008)

Legolasgimli24 said:
			
		

> Qualidar and I  We can also sleep 2 people at our place... As long as they don't mind an air mattress.




Do you mind people who snore?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm talking to LegolasGimli. She's running a "superheroes coming out of retirement" game. I think I'm running the same superheroes, back in Silver Age!

If this works as I suspect, I expect that hilarity will ensue.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jan 29, 2008)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Do you mind people who snore?




DEFINATELY Edit: We want you here and don't mind people who snore....(me + sleep deprived= not able to type thoughts...)  This does mean you and AO doesn't it?


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 29, 2008)

Yup, but you said you mind people who snore!  

But I'm only coming if you have Rock Band.

Ok, that's not true but if you did then it would be EVEN COOLER!

There are already awesome games on the table, I don't know what to do!!!


----------



## scholar (Jan 29, 2008)

count me in for breakfast, and for M&M in the morning...

and I'm willing to run something, either REAL WORLD of darkness, an unholy alliance between the world of darkness and MTV's the real world, where the denizens of hte world of darkness stop being pretentious and start getting real

a run through of a new game system that should be released for gen con this year, where you start playing, and then make your characters as you're playing...

or a WYRD is Bond game, of spell slinging and hip hop


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 29, 2008)

Legolasgimli24 said:
			
		

> DEFINATELY.... This does mean you and AO doesn't it?




Well, one if us doesn't.......


----------



## Gospog (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, Pirate Cat, it's hard to find GMs in Boston, huh?


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 29, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm talking to LegolasGimli. She's running a "superheroes coming out of retirement" game. I think I'm running the same superheroes, back in Silver Age!  If this works as I suspect, I expect that hilarity will ensue.



Sounds like great fun - I went back and dropped the 'Mutants and Masterminds' choice from my list as there seems to be enough 'Super' games to meet the demand.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 29, 2008)

Gospog said:
			
		

> Wow, Pirate Cat, it's hard to find GMs in Boston, huh?



Tell me about it.  

Silvermoon, mind if I just slot you in for one game right now, in case someone else wants to run? I'll add you back if we have more demand than games.

If you'd really rather run both slots, that's great too. I'm just not sure you need to!

(Incidentally, your MnM idea was amazing. Hang onto that. I want to play it some time in the future.)


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jan 29, 2008)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Yup, but you said you mind people who snore!
> 
> But I'm only coming if you have Rock Band.
> 
> ...




Are you kidding? You are more than welcome in our place.  

We may not have rockband yet though, but we have plenty of videogames


----------



## prosfilaes (Jan 29, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It's been ages! The next Boston gameday will be at my house in lovely, bucolic Newton MA, on Saturday March 15th.




Where is that? And I guess more importantly right now, is it reachable by subway?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 29, 2008)

prosfilaes said:
			
		

> Where is that? And I guess more importantly right now, is it reachable by subway?



Sure is. We're literally a 2 minute walk from the "D" Green Line. We're just west of the city, 20 minutes from Park St.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 29, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Silvermoon, mind if I just slot you in for one game right now, in case someone else wants to run? I'll add you back if we have more demand than games.  If you'd really rather run both slots, that's great too. I'm just not sure you need to!



Works for me.  Sign me up then for your Silver Age Heroes game and I'll take the Library for the afternoon slot.   



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> (Incidentally, your MnM idea was amazing. Hang onto that. I want to play it some time in the future.)



Done - my son J.J. and I got a huge lot of HeroClix figures for Christmas and I was trying to think of a good way to use them - a Batman turned evil plotline struck me as a good way to go.


----------



## Brother MacLaren (Jan 29, 2008)

I grew up in Newton!  I'd be happy to meet the local ENWorlders now that I'm back in the area.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool!  Nothing scheduled for that day, so count me in.

My wife is sad, as that's one of the few Saturdays she has to work, and she gets out at 5 PM 

I'm all for playing Mutants and Masterminds!

I can probably be convinced to run something.  Give me a day or so to pick a system...


----------



## CarlZog (Jan 29, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> If you're tempted by Boston but were already planning to go to DC, you should go -- we'll do another one this summer, and they reserved the date first.




Arrgghh! Sadly, I'll miss this one (at sea from next week 'til end of March), but I'll be looking forward to the summer and eager to run a couple different games then!

Have fun! I'll be thinking about you and the DC guys that weekend.

Carl


----------



## Warehouse23 (Jan 29, 2008)

Double Arrgghh!! I'll be in Ecuador, volcano hunting....

...which is to say, one day I really will run a Shadowrun adventure at a Boston GameDay involving a secret research facility in a volcano underneath the south pole!


----------



## prosfilaes (Jan 29, 2008)

Sign me up for the morning Mutants and Masterminds session, please.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 29, 2008)

My Star Wars game will likely need a small surface for maps.  I have no other room requirements.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 29, 2008)

Warehouse23 said:
			
		

> Double Arrgghh!! I'll be in Ecuador, volcano hunting....
> 
> ...which is to say, one day I really will run a Shadowrun adventure at a Boston GameDay involving a secret research facility in a volcano underneath the south pole!



During dinner, tonight, one of my coworkers said, "Kevin, is there anywhere you _haven't_ been?"

I replied, "Ha! I know this guy in Rhode Island..."

Ao, coffee table small, card table small, or game table small?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm sorely tempted, it's been a while.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 29, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Ao, coffee table small, card table small, or game table small?




Coffee table small.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 29, 2008)

Son of a !

I saw the thread, thought, "Cool! I bet my copy of Warhammer 40k will be here by then! I'll be first!"

And then Gospog beat me to it. (Natch.)

Give me some time to think of something else to run...


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 29, 2008)

Brother Maclaren, Umbran, everyone else - holler when you see games you like.  

Umbran, you mentioned MnM but I wasn't sure which one. I can slot you in as an alt in the morning, or a primary player in the afternoon.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jan 29, 2008)

BTW.. Sign Qualidar and I up for Breakfast too....


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 29, 2008)

Please put both *SilverMoon* and *Kriskrafts* down for the breakfast as well.   You can also tentatively sign her up for the afternoon Mutants and Masterminds game (although she says that she might switch over to mine if the D20 Modern is the game that gets selected).


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 29, 2008)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> I'm sorely tempted, it's been a while.



Slacker.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 29, 2008)

I'd like to play MnM in the PM, please.


----------



## Brother MacLaren (Jan 29, 2008)

I like breakfast and SilverMoon's d20 future (the mish-mash sounds entertaining).  

I really only know BECMI, 2E, and d20 (D&D and Star Wars), but I'm willing to give some other systems a try.


----------



## Nerfwright (Jan 29, 2008)

PCat,

 What a nice surprise to see this! Please sign me up for breakfast, and LegolasGimli's MnM-Tranquility session in the afternoon.

AO; can you tell if your Fuzzies are a la H Beam Piper, Ewoks, or your own creation? I'm feeling finicky, as I've always been allergic to Ewoks...

I'll try to convince Mr. Nerfwright to attend too, but he'll have to take his chances on signups for now.

It'll be great to see you folks again!  

NW


----------



## Gospog (Jan 29, 2008)

> I saw the thread, thought, "Cool! I bet my copy of Warhammer 40k will be here by then! I'll be first!"
> 
> And then Gospog beat me to it. (Natch.)
> 
> Give me some time to think of something else to run...




OR you could run 40K in the morning and I could play in it and then I could die happy.  

Really.  I'd bring a shovel.

-Tom


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 29, 2008)

Nerfwright said:
			
		

> AO; can you tell if your Fuzzies are a la H Beam Piper, Ewoks, or your own creation? I'm feeling finicky, as I've always been allergic to Ewoks...




Oh, they're Ewoks alright.  Poor little guys get such an undeserved bad wrap.  I'm aiming to give them a deserved one. 

Disclaimer: This game does not take itself seriously... at all.  After all, it includes Darth Vader's Secret Ewok Sith Apprentice.  Though, really, if you had an Ewok Apprentice, wouldn't you keep it a secret too?


----------



## Storminator (Jan 29, 2008)

Curses!

My son placed in his Pinewood Derby, so we'll be at the district finals that day! :gnashing of teeth:

Perhaps next time!

PS


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jan 29, 2008)

Put me down as attending please! I'll volunteer for that last afternoon game slot.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 29, 2008)

Gospog said:
			
		

> OR you could run 40K in the morning and I could play in it and then I could die happy.




Let's see if I actually get the book I ordered first.

I've been reading _The Conquest of New Spain_ recently, and thinking how wonderfully it would play with Cortes as Inquisitor, Conquistadors as Space Marines, and 500,000 screaming Orks in the role of the Aztecs...

Of course I'd have to adapt it for roleplay instead of warplay...


----------



## Gospog (Jan 29, 2008)

> Of course I'd have to adapt it for roleplay instead of warplay...




I don't see why.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 29, 2008)

Gospog said:
			
		

> I don't see why.




Inquisitor Cortes: Why not give up the worship of Mork and Gork and worship the Emperor?

Ork Nobz: Never!

Inquisitor Cortes: Ok, roleplaying's over. Break out the armies!


----------



## xcheefoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Please count me in for Breakfast and Warhammer. I'll play in any other game as they are available (aka volunteer) .


----------



## Qualidar (Jan 29, 2008)

PirateCat, Put me down for running a Hollow Earth Expedition game in the afternoon. 6 Players, description forthcoming, but it will surely involve pirates, dinosaurs, and nazis.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 29, 2008)

Brother MacLaren said:
			
		

> I like breakfast and SilverMoon's d20 future (the mish-mash sounds entertaining).




BrotherMac, have we met IRL before? I've been digging your posts lately, but didn't recognize your screen name.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jan 29, 2008)

Figured out what I will run. (Though the Hollow Earth expedition looks horribly tempting.)

_In Search Of: The City of Brass_

Step aboard the sandship, effendi. The captain awaits us. Like an eighth voyage of Sinbad, we will seek the fabled City of Brass. Though the jackals howl in the stark dunes, our names will be covered in glory. Or our corpses in dust. 

D&D 3.5 (last gasp!) Using elements from _Six Arabian Nights _ from Open Design and Necromancer Game's _City of Brass_.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 29, 2008)

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> Figured out what I will run. (Though the Hollow Earth expedition looks horribly tempting.)
> 
> _In Search Of: The City of Brass_
> 
> ...



Sounds great! Morning or afternoon? (I hope it's afternoon - I want to play!)


----------



## Qualidar (Jan 29, 2008)

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> Figured out what I will run. (Though the Hollow Earth expedition looks horribly tempting.)
> 
> _In Search Of: The City of Brass_
> 
> ...



Yeaaaaghhhhhhyyhhhhhhh!!!!!!

OK, change of plans: PCat, please take me out of your morning game, I'll run my game in the morning. I want in on Varianor Abroad's game. Al-Qadim is the one true setting, and all other settings bow before it (but this sounds close enough).    

spikey.

EDIT: Unless this is a morning game. Then I'll run mine in the afternoon.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jan 29, 2008)

Qualidar said:
			
		

> Yeaaaaghhhhhhyyhhhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> OK, change of plans: PCat, please take me out of your morning game, I'll run my game in the morning. I want in on Varianor Abroad's game. Al-Qadim is the one true setting, and all other settings bow before it (but this sounds close enough).
> 
> ...




Varianor, I think you just made Qualidars year!


----------



## GlassJaw (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm definitely in.  Not sure what I want to play (or run) at this point, although 40k sounds very cool.  I'll probably be in for that.

Edit:  Just noticed the GM waiting list is longer than the rooms available.  No problem at all.  I'll play instead - less work for me!


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jan 29, 2008)

If there is an afternoon slot left, I will plan to come and run a game to be determined from my Greatest Hits Album. I won't know till two weeks before if I can make it in the morning....


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jan 29, 2008)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> If there is an afternoon slot left, I will plan to come and run a game to be determined from my Greatest Hits Album. I won't know till two weeks before if I can make it in the morning....





I think the afternoon slots are full... I know either Varinor or Qualidar have already talked about running in the afternoon. But I believe there is a morning slot left...


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jan 29, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Sounds great! Morning or afternoon? (I hope it's afternoon - I want to play!)




Afternoon please! If I can make the morning at all (dubious given my drive and my family having things to do), I will want to play. Glad I made someone's year.   

Uh, for scheduling purposes, we'll go with six slots please. These will be 8th level PCs, though I'm happy to drop the level lower if people prefer.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jan 29, 2008)

Legolasgimli24 said:
			
		

> I think the afternoon slots are full... I know either Varinor or Qualidar have already talked about running in the afternoon. But I believe there is a morning slot left...



Unfortunately I work a graveyard shift job and don't get my schedule until 2 weeks before.... so the only game I could commit to run at 9:30 am is "Kahuna Burger forgets what system she is running every ten minutes and uses teletubbie voices for all the npcs"


----------



## Qualidar (Jan 29, 2008)

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> These will be 8th level PCs, though I'm happy to drop the level lower if people prefer.



No, that's a great level for a 1-shot.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool. If anyone wants something in specific, they are welcome to write it up themselves. Good characters obviously. Don't go crazy with tons of splat books that I don't have. There will be one dervish character, probably a rogue with a couple cool feats out of _Six Arabian Nights_.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm in for varianor's or qualidar's game.  Whichever one is in the afternoon.

they both sound like lots of fun.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 29, 2008)

Updated as of this point, so please check and make sure you're listed in the correct games at the correct times. So long as there's space, no problem moving around. Also check to make sure you're on the breakfast list (if you should be).

Jon, the sooner you solidify which game you're running, the better! Janiru coming?


----------



## MojoGM (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't been to a Boston Gameday in a bunch of years...count me in!

I'l be there for breakfast and would like Hollow Earth Expedition in slot 1 and In Search Of: The City of Brass in slot 2.

Thanks!

~MojoGM
(Chris)


----------



## ericpat (Jan 29, 2008)

Sign me up!

I'll be there with/for breakfast,.

I'd like to play in "Hollow Earth Expedition" and/or "In Search Of: The City of Brass", but I'll happily play in whichever game will have me...

-Eric.


----------



## Gospog (Jan 29, 2008)

EnWorld member "destroyyoualot" can't access EnWorld from work.  But he has email and he emailed me and asked to be added to my game.

Pirate Cat, can you add him in?

Thanks.

-Tom


----------



## xcheefoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Please sign me up for Hollow Earth Expedition along with my previously selected WarHammer 

I can't pass up Pirating Nazi Dinosaurs!


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 29, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Jon, the sooner you solidify which game you're running, the better! Janiru coming?



I guess I'll go with the D20 Future then.      No Janiru as of yet, I'll let you know if that changes.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 29, 2008)

I'd like to be in Hollow Earth, pretty please.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Jan 29, 2008)

Gospog said:
			
		

> EnWorld member "destroyyoualot" can't access EnWorld from work.  But he has email and he emailed me and asked to be added to my game.
> 
> Pirate Cat, can you add him in?
> 
> ...




YES YES YES YES YES

Hey, folks; is it that time already?

     DYA


----------



## prosfilaes (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, and sign me up for the M&M game at night, too. Thanks.


----------



## Anti-Sean (Jan 30, 2008)

A HEX game?! YGBFSM! I'd love a slot in that if A) there's still one available and B) Qualidar isn't absolutely sick of me after the LI game day this past weekend.

*edit* I should most likely be there for/with breakfast as well.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 30, 2008)

All set. Sean, anything in the afternoon yet?

The Star Wars game is open in the morning, and there's a free morning slot for whoever first confirms that they have a game. Someone should actually run D&D!  

Also, I've reformatted the first post to be as clear and uncluttered as possible. If it isn't coming off that way, let me know.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jan 30, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> All set. Sean, anything in the afternoon yet?





I heard there was a pretty good Supers game that evening....


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 30, 2008)

Legolasgimli24 said:
			
		

> I heard there was a pretty good Supers game that evening....



Also a chance to play your favorite Science Fiction Character - Mister Spock, Jayne, Commander Adama, Luke Skywalker, Doctor Zoidberg, you name it!


----------



## Qualidar (Jan 30, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> The Star Wars game is open in the morning, and there's a free morning slot for whoever first confirms that they have a game. Someone should actually run D&D!



  Like anyone _ever_ runs D&D at a gameday.


----------



## Brother MacLaren (Jan 30, 2008)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> BrotherMac, have we met IRL before? I've been digging your posts lately, but didn't recognize your screen name.



Not that I know of, but I'll see you at the game day and then we'll know.  The only gamers I know in the Boston area are from the MIT Strategic Gaming Society group, and I don't know if any of them are on ENWorld.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 30, 2008)

Qualidar said:
			
		

> Like anyone _ever_ runs D&D at a gameday.




I would actually be THRILLED to run some D&D.

But for some reason, I thought it was forbidden at Game Day.

EDIT: Which as my former Game Day players know, explains all the weird  I always come up with instead.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jan 30, 2008)

Please count me in, along with my friend Bruce K.  We've both been before, and I'm looking forward to seeing some familiar faces once more!   (We can both contribute to breakfast as well, needless to say.)

We're flexible to what games we play, though I would LOVE to get in on a M&M session if one is available still!  

THanks in advance, and "Kudos" to P-Kitty for hosting (again)!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 30, 2008)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> But for some reason, I thought it was forbidden at Game Day.



Lordy, no! We avoid it at PegCon, which is what you're thinking of. D&D is great at Game Days.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 30, 2008)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> We're flexible to what games we play, though I would LOVE to get in on a M&M session if one is available still!



I put you in games! Feel free to move around if you'd rather.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 30, 2008)

Expanded description for : “Worlds Apart”  D20 Future

An indestructible device exists on the planet Oxnard, fourth planet in the Rhynarr solar system.   Once every eight days this object taps into an alternate dimension and transports a humanoid individual to this world.  Nobody knows exactly how the device works, who built it, or what it’s original purpose was.   However the ‘Worlds Apart Intergalactic Employment Agency’ is now capitalizing upon the object’s existence by finding employment for whoever the device delivers.  They are currently staffing a crew for an intergalactic spaceship.    


Players, you get a chance to play your favorite Science Fiction character!   Each of the seven playing characters will be an iconic character from a different Science  Fiction/Fantasy movie, television show, novel or comic book.   Choose whoever you wish to play (but only one character from each Science Fiction universe, first come first serve).  The system is an expansion of D20 Modern and prior knowledge of D20 Future/D20 Modern rules  is not required.   Please post what character you wish to play!


----------



## Yttrai (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, i'm coming.

Last night when i checked there was only 1 game posted in each slot, so i thought i'd wait a day and make sure more games got posted before signing up.

Ooops.

EDIT: Changed my mind.  Can i be in AO's Ewok jedi game?

CHUBB CHUBB

Anyway, i'll bring 3 Dragon Ante and all of us gameless folk can play that


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 30, 2008)

Yttrai said:
			
		

> Last night when i checked there was only 1 game posted in each slot, so i thought i'd wait a day and make sure more games got posted before signing up.   Ooops.



Well, it is a Piratecat game day!   When else do you get three full games in less than 24 hours?   If it's any consolation, Kriskrafts also missed out on the signup for the morning M&M game, it already filled up last night by the time we figured out that she could attend too.


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (Jan 30, 2008)

I've never been to a gameday - sounds like a good time! 

I'll put in for a player slot on the D20 future afternoon game. Maybe I'll stat out the Stainless Steel Rat. 

--Z


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 30, 2008)

Zephrin the Lost said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll stat out the Stainless Steel Rat.
> --Z



Interesting choice - D20 Future actually has an advanced class that would be perfect for the James Bolivar diGriz character.   I'll post details on character generation later.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Jan 30, 2008)

Not entirely sure there's a slot, or interest (I'm in the middle of running my HackMaster game right now, so I don't have time to check), but would anyone be interested in me running some Classic D&D (probably Moldvay B/X) in the morning?  It'd be pretty much a straight romp through my personal megadungeon, roll up as many PCs as you need, kinda thing; real fast and dirty.  Is this a good idea?

Oh, and incidentally - this is on my birthday!  (Not my one hundred and eleventieth, but close...)  Woo-hoo!


----------



## Nerfwright (Jan 30, 2008)

DestroyYouAlot said:
			
		

> Not entirely sure there's a slot, or interest (I'm in the middle of running my HackMaster game right now, so I don't have time to check), but would anyone be interested in me running some Classic D&D (probably Moldvay B/X) in the morning?  It'd be pretty much a straight romp through my personal megadungeon, roll up as many PCs as you need, kinda thing; real fast and dirty.  Is this a good idea?
> 
> Oh, and incidentally - this is on my birthday!  (Not my one hundred and eleventieth, but close...)  Woo-hoo!





I'd throw my helm into the ring for a PC-grinder!

NW


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 30, 2008)

For now you can slot Kriskrafts to play in the open game in the morning.


----------



## Anti-Sean (Jan 30, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> All set. Sean, anything in the afternoon yet?



I have GMs vying for my affection! :swoon:

It looks like PKB's game has filled up as I've dithered about, so that makes my choice between the two much easier. I'd love a slot in Silver Moon's game, please. Now to just think of a character...


----------



## Umbran (Jan 30, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Umbran, you mentioned MnM but I wasn't sure which one. I can slot you in as an alt in the morning, or a primary player in the afternoon.




Heh.  Looks like I'm tooooo sloooowwwww.  I was thinking I'd run some *Space: 1889*, but it looks like the only open GM slot is opposite the MnM game.  But, as an alt, perhaps I ought to slide out and just run a game...


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 30, 2008)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I was thinking I'd run some *Space: 1889*, but it looks like the only open GM slot is opposite the MnM game.  But, as an alt, perhaps I ought to slide out and just run a game...



Kriskrafts says that sounds like a whole lot of fun, and I know from experience that you're a great DM.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Jan 30, 2008)

I should mention that the B/X thing has been a big project for me lately, and I'd be super amped to run it - and that Classic D&D is tailor-made for con games; you can get a TON done when everyone isn't busy stacking bonii and looking up funky feats and whatnot.  I'll even be a big softy (since this is a one-shot run) and let folks switch up any two stats from their initial 3d6 in order.  (Hell, I'll even let you re-roll the ones - oh, the powergaming!   )


----------



## Yttrai (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay, roster changes.

I have never been in a Varianor game, so if i could be the first alt for his game in the afternoon, that would be awesome.

And if i could be moved from AO's game to DestroyYouAlot's game in the morning, that would be extra shiny too.

Thanks PCat!


----------



## Umbran (Jan 30, 2008)

Ah, with reformatting, it looks like I'm actually in the MnM game in the morning, rather than an alternate, which is undeniably cool. 

If there's a major problem that we've got people without a game to play, I'll run Space: 1889 in the morning slot.  Otherwise, I'm happy.

I have never played d20 Future, so I'll put in to play Silver Moon's game in the afternoon slot.


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (Jan 30, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Interesting choice - D20 Future actually has an advanced class that would be perfect for the James Bolivar diGriz character.   I'll post details on character generation later.




The Swindler, I'm guessing? 

--Z


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 30, 2008)

All updated! Make sure you check for any mistakes. DYAL, your game sounds like great fun - thanks!

We have room for 7 more players in the morning, and 3-4 more in the afternoon. I'm sorry my house isn't bigger! If anyone has a venue that will take more than 4 consecutive games, let me know.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 30, 2008)

Kriskrafts would prefer Classic D&D to Star Wars.


Players in my game should post who they want to play soon so that we can start working up the character sheets.   I'll post the character development guidelines later tonight.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jan 31, 2008)

I go away for a couple of days and you guys almost have a party without me   

I'll be there, let me just see what's open


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 31, 2008)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'll be there, let me just see what's open



I was wondering where you were! Star Wars and Classic D&D in the morning, and d20 Future and Warhammer 40K RPG in the afternoon.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jan 31, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I was wondering where you were! Star Wars and Classic D&D in the morning, and d20 Future and Warhammer 40K RPG in the afternoon.




Would you believe Seattle?

I'll take Star Wars & d20 Future. And Breakfast


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 31, 2008)

D20 Future "Worlds Apart" - Playing Character Guidelines  

If you want you can work up your character sheet youself - or I can do it for you - or we can work on it together.    You can either post here or feel free to drop me a Private Message at the Circvs Maximvs message board or over on the www.dragonsfoot.org message boards if you want to swap ideas privately about him/her (or at the  www.randomlingshouse.net board until 2/09/08). 

Regardless of whether your character comes from Babylon Five, Battlestar Galactica, Buck Rogers, Farscape, Firefly, Harry Harrison novels, Red Dwarf, Spaceballs, Stargate, Star Trek, Star Wars, or any other Science Fiction universe, some commonalities will be used for character generation to maintain an overall game balance.    

Please use the following six ability scores, arranging them in the order that best makes sense for your specific character:  11, 14, 16, 16, 17, 18.   

Character Classes:  All characters in the game will be Seventh Level, comprised of Three Base-class levels and Four Advanced-class levels.   

The D20 Modern/Future Base-classes are: 
Strong Hero (Strength)
Tough Hero (Constitution)
Fast Hero (Dexterity) 
Smart Hero (Intelligence)
Charismatic Hero (Charisma) 
Dedicated Hero (Wisdom). 

The D20 Future Advanced Classes are:
Ambassador (diplomat/mediator) - Charismatic Hero base
Dogfighter (pilot) - Fast Hero base
Dreadnaught (walking tank) – Tough Hero base
Engineer (spaceship engineer) – Smart Hero base
Explorer (curiosity/adventure driven)– Dedicated Hero base
Field Officer (team leader) – Charismatic Hero base
Helix Warrior (genetically engineered fighter) – Strong Hero base
Space Monkey (galactic ‘grunt work’) – Tough Hero base
Swindler (gambler/con man) – Charismatic Hero base
Technosavant (robots/gadgets engineer) – Smart Hero base
Tracer (detective/blade runner) – Dedicated Hero base
Xenophile (biologist/zoologist/psychologist) – Smart Hero base

Starting Equipment – 
It is assumed that each character arrived on this world with only the clothes they were wearing at the time.  At start time each character will have been living modestly on Oxnard from between three days and three months so would have had the time to acquire some rather  basic common items while working a low-paying and rather-boring temp job for the World's Apart Intergalactic Employment Agency.  

Regarding equipment for the space mission, the Worlds Apart agency will issue each character an Equipment Package, appropriate for your particular character.  The equipment packages are designated as follows:   Academic; Adventurer; Athlete; Blue Collar; Celebrity; Creative; Criminal; Dilettante; Doctor; Emergency Services; Entrepreneur; Investigative; Law Enforcement; Military; Religious; Rural; Student; Scientist; Technician; and White Collar.  

If you want to keep your character's identity a secret until game time that's fine, but drop me a PM at one of the above address ASAP so that we can let the other players know which Science Fiction Universes are already claimed.    Thanks!


----------



## replicant2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, this looks tempting. Especially the opportunity to dust off my old Moldvay/Cook box sets and play some classic B/X D&D.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Jan 31, 2008)

replicant2 said:
			
		

> Wow, this looks tempting. Especially the opportunity to dust off my old Moldvay/Cook box sets and play some classic B/X D&D.




I should warn you that the kobolds are of the Tucker variety, and the monster tavern is a long way down.  Also, the elevators are badly in need of maintenance.


----------



## Nerfwright (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm gaming again with Yttrai and Orchid Blossom!  ::sing-song happy dance::


----------



## Anti-Sean (Jan 31, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Players in my game should post who they want to play soon so that we can start working up the character sheets.



Jar Jar Binks!!!*








*I keed, I keed! Silver Moon, I sent you a PM on the Circvs with an actual request.
...ok, you guys can stop hitting me know - that really hurts!


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Jan 31, 2008)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Jar Jar Binks!!!*
> 
> 
> *I keed, I keed! Silver Moon, I sent you a PM on the Circvs with an actual request.
> ...ok, you guys can stop hitting me know - that really hurts!




Mesa want to hit you right now...

Jar Jar is like chalk scratching on the chalkboard.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 31, 2008)

Legolasgimli24 said:
			
		

> Mesa want to hit you right now...
> 
> Jar Jar is like chalk scratching on the chalkboard.




But he'd do it so WELL!


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2008)

Legolasgimli24 said:
			
		

> Mesa want to hit you right now... Jar Jar is like chalk scratching on the chalkboard.



Fear not, Anti-Sean has decided to go with the *Futurama* Universe instead!    Given that Maverick Weirdo has decided to go with the *Mel Brooks* Universe for his character I'd say that there might be a fair level of humor in this particular game. 

And Zepherin has confirmed that he'll be using the *Harry Harrison * Universe.  

I must say, I'm surprised that three Universes have been tapped and still nobody has drawn from Battlestar Galactica, Firefly, Star Trek or Star Wars.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Feb 1, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Fear not, Anti-Sean has decided to go with the *Futurama* Universe instead!    Given that Maverick Weirdo has decided to go with the *Mel Brooks* Universe for his character I'd say that there might be a fair level of humor in this particular game.
> 
> And Zepherin has confirmed that he'll be using the *Harry Harrison * Universe.
> 
> I must say, I'm surprised that three Universes have been tapped and still nobody has drawn from Battlestar Galactica, Firefly, Star Trek or Star Wars.




Hell, Zaphod Beeblebrox would make one hell of a Han Solo stand-in!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Feb 1, 2008)

DestroyYouAlot said:
			
		

> Hell, Zaphod Beeblebrox would make one hell of a Han Solo stand-in!




That was my second choice, but I thought the 2 heads might be a bit difficult to roleplay.


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 1, 2008)

Just got the OK from HQ (i.e., the missus) that I can come up for the day. Can you put me into the classic D&D morning game, and the SF blender game in the afternoon? (Since every party needs a 'cleric,' I think I need to play Dr. McCoy so that Star Trek is spoken for. ) I'll drive up in the morning, and hope to make it for breakfast.

(BTW, I played Zaphod when we performed the HHGG radio scripts on my college radio station one semester. That was more fun than any human should be allowed to have when people can only hear, not see, you!)


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 1, 2008)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> Just got the OK from HQ (i.e., the missus) that I can come up for the day.



Hooray! I only wish Player 2 could come as well. 

I'll update everything later today.

EDIT:  Everything should be updated - doublecheck, please!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 1, 2008)

replicant2 said:
			
		

> Wow, this looks tempting. Especially the opportunity to dust off my old Moldvay/Cook box sets and play some classic B/X D&D.



Only a handful of slots left. If you want the space, sign up now!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 1, 2008)

Well I was hoping to run something, but it looks like all slots are filled. 

So I'll stay where I am in Gospog's 40k game and hope that I get to play a TechPriest. Or a Confessor. Or an Assassin. Or an Arbiter. Or a feral Guardsman.

Or pretty much anything with a chainsword and some blessed implement of flaming death.

Yeah, my book came in. Looks like all the careers are cool!

Gotta go...My pants feel tight.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 1, 2008)

Want to play anything in the other slot, Ben? I saw the Classic D&D and thought of you.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 1, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Want to play anything in the other slot, Ben? I saw the Classic D&D and thought of you.




I'm married now, I am only allowed to allocate half a day of my own time without prior approval. 

The rest of the time, she owns my ass.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, we'll miss you. Glad you'll be there in the afternoon, though.


----------



## skinnydwarf (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey all.  I had a blast the last time I went to one of these, so sign me up!

morning Classic D&D! by DestroyYouALot
evening Warhammer 40,000 RPG - Cut Off The Head, by Gospog


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (Feb 1, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Fear not, Anti-Sean has decided to go with the *Futurama* Universe instead!    Given that Maverick Weirdo has decided to go with the *Mel Brooks* Universe for his character I'd say that there might be a fair level of humor in this particular game.
> 
> And Zepherin has confirmed that he'll be using the *Harry Harrison * Universe.
> 
> I must say, I'm surprised that three Universes have been tapped and still nobody has drawn from Battlestar Galactica, Firefly, Star Trek or Star Wars.





know who would make a great Futurama PC? Al Gore. He's a 12th level vice-president.

There's also the Simpsons to draw from: Kang, or his sister, Kodos.

--Z


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 1, 2008)

4 player slots left in the morning, 1 in the afternoon. Yttrai, note that you're an afternoon alternate but don't have a primary game reserved as well. Holler if that should change.


----------



## replicant2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Only a handful of slots left. If you want the space, sign up now!




I'm out, which is a good and a bad thing. Bad because I'm missing the game day (and I am truly bummed at having to miss a game of classic D&D), but good because I remembered that I'm off on an overnight trip to New Jersey to see Iron Maiden.


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 1, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hooray! I only wish Player 2 could come as well.



We talked about it, but it really wouldn't be fair to the kids, and she felt strongly that I should go. (Reason #43,294 why I'm grateful I married such a wonderful woman!) I'll just have to encourage her to go to the next one on her own to make up for it.


----------



## Brother MacLaren (Feb 2, 2008)

You'll have to take me out, I'm afraid.  I was looking forward to the B/X game, and to playing either Vir Cotto or The Terminator in the d20 Future game.  

But MarauderX has scheduled the grand finale of his campaign for the DC EnWorld Game Day, and I just have to make it back down for that.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 2, 2008)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> Since every party needs a 'cleric,' I think I need to play Dr. McCoy so that Star Trek is spoken for.



Excellent!  My wife and I ran a Star Trek Live Action Role Play with some friends around a decade or so ago.    Set on DS9 between "Generations" and "First Contact", it had three-dozen players portraying characters from Classic Trek, Next Generation, Deep Space Nine and Voyager.   The part of the ancient version of Bones McCoy was played by Piratecat, who gave the best closing speech that I have ever heard. 


One interesting oddity to D20 Future is that it doesn't have a physician character class - the assumption being that Medical men are ether cyborg-making cyber-Surgeons (Technosavant class) or alien-life-form specialists (Xenophile class) - both of which are Smart Hero base.    Bones McCoy could possibly work as a Xenophile, but you might consider him more of a Dedicated Hero, where the Explorer Class might work but still isn't a perfect fit.    If you want, as an alternative, you could use the Field Medic advanced class from D20 Modern.     


Umbran, please indicate what Sci-Fi/Fantasy universe you would wish to draw from.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 2, 2008)

Brother MacLaren said:
			
		

> You'll have to take me out, I'm afraid.  I was looking forward to .....playing either Vir Cotto or The Terminator in the d20 Future game.



Either Stephen Furst or Arnold Schwarzenegger, what a contrast in choices!    Sorry you can't make it, either of those would have been fun to have!


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Feb 2, 2008)

replicant2 said:
			
		

> I'm out, which is a good and a bad thing. Bad because I'm missing the game day (and I am truly bummed at having to miss a game of classic D&D), but good because I remembered that I'm off on an overnight trip to New Jersey to see Iron Maiden.




Don't worry, you win - and in Jersey, no less!  *jealous*


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 2, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> One interesting oddity to D20 Future is that it doesn't have a physician character class - the assumption being that Medical men are ether cyborg-making cyber-Surgeons (Technosavant class) or alien-life-form specialists (Xenophile class) - both of which are Smart Hero base.    Bones McCoy could possibly work as a Xenophile, but you might consider him more of a Dedicaid Hero, where the Explorer Class might work but still isn't a perfect fit.    If you want, as an alternative, you could use the Field Medic advanced class from D20 Modern.



My d20 Modern knowledge is so atrophied as to be as good as a newbie, and I've never played d20 Future, so I'll gladly accept any suggestions you have. I'll spend some time working on the character build next week and run it past you.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 2, 2008)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> My d20 Modern knowledge is so atrophied as to be as good as a newbie, and I've never played d20 Future, so I'll gladly accept any suggestions you have. I'll spend some time working on the character build next week and run it past you.




There is always the Field Medic advanced class in the d20 Modern book.


----------



## Gospog (Feb 2, 2008)

*Warhammer 40,000 Knowledge*

Hello, victims.  

*Glassjaw ans Skinnydwarf:*  how much do you know about Warhammer 40,000  and its background/setting?

I'm finishing up my notes and I need to know how much of an intro you'll need.

As for the rest of you, I already have an idea of your familiarity and in some cases, I taught you everything you know (you poor fools).

Character choices soon!

The Emperor Protects.

-Tom


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 2, 2008)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> There is always the Field Medic advanced class in the d20 Modern book.



With other Star Trek Doctors the D20 Future classes would work fine (Bashir could be a combination of Xenophile/Helix Warrior, Dr. Phloxx would be a combination Explorer/Xenophile), however our 'old county doctor' is a rather unique case.   Given Leonard 'Bones' McCoy's atttitude towards Tech and overall general personality I'd say the Field Medic would probably be the best fit.


----------



## Nellisir (Feb 2, 2008)

Doggone it.  I never see these threads in time.  Pencil me in for Classic D&D in the morning and d20 Future in the afternoon.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Feb 2, 2008)

Gospog said:
			
		

> Hello, victims.
> 
> *Glassjaw ans Skinnydwarf:*  how much do you know about Warhammer 40,000  and its background/setting?
> 
> ...




Ooh, ooh, can I be the Emperor?


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Feb 2, 2008)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> Doggone it.  I never see these threads in time.  Pencil me in for Classic D&D in the morning and d20 Future in the afternoon.




And that would appear to make six; however, if we end up with folks left over who still wanna play Classic, I can fit pretty much whatever you give me - maybe 8 at the very most.  (Table space depending, of course, although I'll be making _very_ minimal use of minis, so we don't need all that much.)


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 2, 2008)

Brother MacLaren said:
			
		

> You'll have to take me out, I'm afraid.  I was looking forward to the B/X game, and to playing either Vir Cotto or The Terminator in the d20 Future game.
> 
> But MarauderX has scheduled the grand finale of his campaign for the DC EnWorld Game Day, and I just have to make it back down for that.



We'll miss you! But you'll have a great time in D.C.

Nellisir, your changes are in as well. Glad you're coming.

DYAL, you have the dining room table; we toss the leaf in, you should have plenty of space.


----------



## Gospog (Feb 2, 2008)

> Ooh, ooh, can I be the Emperor?




Will you protect?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Feb 2, 2008)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> Doggone it.  I never see these threads in time.  Pencil me in for Classic D&D in the morning and d20 Future in the afternoon.




I know how you feel, but in this case "in time" was less than 24 hours after the first post.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 2, 2008)

We probably have enough EN Worlders in the Boston area to support a 6 table, 40-50 person game day. I suppose in theory we could always rent a place like Pandemonium's basement. It's sort of homey having it at the house, though.


----------



## Nellisir (Feb 2, 2008)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I know how you feel, but in this case "in time" was less than 24 hours after the first post.




Holy...smokes, you're right.  I just assumed this'd been up for 6 weeks or something.  Now I don't feel as bad.

I still want to run a Risus game, though.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 2, 2008)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> Holy...smokes, you're right.  I just assumed this'd been up for 6 weeks or something.  Now I don't feel as bad.



We don't screw around! 

Hey, if you want to build me an addition, you can run a RISUS game in it.    Actually, I'd love to play that at some time.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Feb 2, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hey, if you want to build me an addition, you can run a RISUS game in it.    Actually, I'd love to play that at some time.




Coming soon to Channel 2, _This Old Module_. Ten years later, it gets followed by _This New Adventure_.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 2, 2008)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I know how you feel, but in this case "in time" was less than 24 hours after the first post.



Less than 24 hours in some cases - Kevin's M&M game filled up within two hours of the initial post!


----------



## Nellisir (Feb 3, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hey, if you want to build me an addition, you can run a RISUS game in it.    Actually, I'd love to play that at some time.



Hey, you pay, I build.

Risus doesn't need much room - maybe I can bring the minivan!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Feb 3, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Less than 24 hours in some cases - Kevin's M&M game filled up within two hours of the initial post!



Maybe that wasn't the game I wanted to get in


----------



## GlassJaw (Feb 3, 2008)

Gospog said:
			
		

> *Glassjaw ans Skinnydwarf:*  how much do you know about Warhammer 40,000  and its background/setting?




I'm fairly familiar with the different factions but not so much on the background history.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 3, 2008)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Maybe that wasn't the game I wanted to get in



I didn't think it was - our gaming styles are different. I don't think that was the point of Jon's post, though.  

You should jump on the alternate list for the game you want!


			
				Nellisir said:
			
		

> Hey, you pay, I build.
> 
> Risus doesn't need much room - maybe I can bring the minivan!



Heh - you may eventually be sorry you said the first part. As for the second part, if we have some runover, I suppose we could always shoehorn in a game somewhere. Let's keep that as a backup plan.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 3, 2008)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I'm fairly familiar with the different factions but not so much on the background history.




Allow me to sum up:

In the grim darkness of the far future, there is only war.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Feb 3, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I didn't think it was - our gaming styles are different. I don't think that was the point of Jon's post, though.




Actually, I have had fun every time I have gamed with you so far. I'll admit that at times I have, let's call it "over-compensated"   , in my roleplaying with you...

be that as it may, I have been hearing from Varianor go on for months now, about how much fun he has been having editing _Six Arabian Nights_, so I was disappointed that it filled up before I even heard about the gameday (technically the game filled up about 21 hours after you announced the gameday, and about 3 hours after Bill announced what he was running, so it depends on how you count.)

If you want you can put me in as a 2nd alternate (after Yttrai) for the City of Brass game, but I have a feeling that everyone is going to show up for that game.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's a possibility. I can run it again some other time, some other place?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 4, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Note that what usually happens is a lot of GMs, and not enough players. This generally corrects itself. As we get closer, we'll start combining games as needed.



 Hmm, it appears "what usually happens" didn't happen this time.  I've been gone for a week and this thread appears and slots fill up almost instantly. 

OK, please put me in for the Classic D&D in the morning and Silver Moon's Worlds Apart game in the afternoon playing a character from the B5 Universe.

Disclaimer: There is a small possibility I will have to travel for work the week of this game day and I will have to bow out.  I should know at least a couple of weeks in advance.


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (Feb 6, 2008)

Bumping yon oaf. 

--Z


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Feb 6, 2008)

Zephrin the Lost said:
			
		

> Bumping yon oaf.
> 
> --Z




Um, the gameday is still 5 weeks, 3 days, 8 hours and 28 minutes away

We probably don't need daily bumps at this point


----------



## scholar (Feb 6, 2008)

hey, can I get teh last spot in silver moon's game?

SM, expect a PM over at CM about my PC( I need more two letter abreviations for this post)


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Feb 6, 2008)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> We probably don't need daily bumps at this point




I think that it is being bumped so that New Englanders who don't log in often can see it.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 6, 2008)

scholar said:
			
		

> hey, can I get teh last spot in silver moon's game?



Thornir beat you to it! Unless Silver Moon wants to run 8, you may have to wait until someone drops from another game (as inevitably happens.) I've put you down as an alternate.

We're officially full in the afternoon. We have 3 empty spaces in the morning slot. Wow!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry, Scholar.

I mentioned in my post there is a possibility I will have to travel that week and won't be able to make it, so you might still want to PM SM at CS about your PC just in case.


----------



## scholar (Feb 6, 2008)

s'all good, and no worries... just figured I might as well get my name in for an afternoon slot, don't worry about alting me


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 6, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Thornir beat you to it! Unless Silver Moon wants to run 8, you may have to wait until someone drops from another game (as inevitably happens.) I've put you down as an alternate.



Let's keep it 7 for now, when the game day gets closer I may consider adding an 8th if there are no cancelations by then. 

Umbran and Nellisir should let me know what Sci-Fi/Fantasy universe and/or character they wish to draw from.


----------



## Nellisir (Feb 7, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Let's keep it 7 for now, when the game day gets closer I may consider adding an 8th if there are no cancelations by then.
> 
> Umbran and Nellisir should let me know what Sci-Fi/Fantasy universe and/or character they wish to draw from.



I'm mulling it over.  I'm tempted to play Chewbacca, but it actually doesn't interest me all that much.  The irony of playing John Crichton (Farscape) is also tempting.  I've got to study my bookshelves.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Feb 9, 2008)

Bump.... and to make my players familiar... Welcome to Tranquility is an actual comic. A division of DC came out with it a little bit ago.  

Here is some info about the comic to give you a glimpse of what you are in for.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welcome_to_Tranquility

Also, are we doing a dinner get together afterwards?


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 9, 2008)

Kevin,

One of the battlemaps that I'll be using is a little big - what is the size of the table you usually set up in the library?  I could bring along a 3-foot square card table to add to it if necessary.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 9, 2008)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> so you might still want to PM SM at CS about your PC just in case.




_"Seeing as how the V.P. is such a V.I.P., shouldn't we keep the P.C. on the Q.T.? 'Cause if it leaks to the V.C. he could end up M.I.A., and then we'd all be put on K.P."_


----------



## Mark (Feb 9, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Umbran (. . .) should let me know what Sci-Fi/Fantasy universe and/or character they wish to draw from.







			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> _"Seeing as how the V.P. is such a V.I.P., shouldn't we keep the P.C. on the Q.T.? 'Cause if it leaks to the V.C. he could end up M.I.A., and then we'd all be put on K.P."_





Do I hear a "Nanu, Nanu?"


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Feb 9, 2008)

Considering letting the Classic players roll on a table to score some extra experience - at least for your initial characters.  I want you guys to have a chance of making it down to the real fun stuff.  (I'm just way too lenient, y'know?)


----------



## Yttrai (Feb 9, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> 4 player slots left in the morning, 1 in the afternoon. Yttrai, note that you're an afternoon alternate but don't have a primary game reserved as well. Holler if that should change.




True, but given that there are no slots in the afternoon, i'll just sit in the yard by myself and play with the dogs.



Or, alternately, i'll just hope for the best


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 10, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> Do I hear a "Nanu, Nanu?"



Yeah, Mork from Ork is all we need given that we've already got characters from Futurama and Mel Brooks!   It's a good thing I don't take my gaming too seriously!


----------



## Nellisir (Feb 10, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Umbran and Nellisir should let me know what Sci-Fi/Fantasy universe and/or character they wish to draw from.



See, I -KNEW- there was someone I wanted to play; I just needed to let it percolate to the surface!

Ellen Ripley.  Aliens.    

I'm thinking Tough3/Dreadnaught3/Helix Warrior1*
Occupation would be military, technician, or transporter.

*OK, the Helix Warrior is kinda munchkinish, but what the heck, it's cool as anything and fits the character.  I'd have to cross-class the Knowledge (tactics) requirement unless she starts as Military or you say Dreadnaught gets Knowledge (tactics).  Transporter makes the most sense, though.

I'd like to make up the character; you can email me at nellisir at comcast dot net.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 10, 2008)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> Ellen Ripley.  Aliens.
> 
> I'm thinking Tough3/Dreadnaught3/Helix Warrior1*
> Occupation would be military, technician, or transporter.



Works for me.   I guess that means I should finally sit down and watch those movies!   I own VHS copies of both Alien and Aliens but have never seen them!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 10, 2008)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> Ellen Ripley.  Aliens.



Sir, you officially rock. Good choice!


----------



## Nellisir (Feb 10, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Works for me.   I guess that means I should finally sit down and watch those movies!   I own VHS copies of both Alien and Aliens but have never seen them!




It probably wouldn't hurt to watch Alien Resurrection, either.  It's not the best movie, but it's not terrible and it has some pretty great Ripley moments.  It's also where the Helix Warrior influence is coming from.


----------



## Nellisir (Feb 10, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Sir, you officially rock. Good choice!



Thank you.  It takes awhile, but I get there in the end.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 10, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hey, if you want to build me an addition, you can run a RISUS game in it.    Actually, I'd love to play that at some time.




Well, my game last year was RISUS-_ish_, so you've been exposed to it, at least 

-Hyp.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 13, 2008)

I am going to have to bow out of running my star wars game.  I feel like I have too much on my plate right now to finish getting the game together.

If someone else wants to run something in the morning slot, I will step aside.

Alternatively, I will be more than willing to run any of the following card games:

*Gloom by Keith Baker* - In the Gloom card game, you assume control of the fate of an eccentric family of misfits and misanthropes. The goal of the game is sad, but simple: you want your characters to suffer the greatest tragedies possible before passing on to the well-deserved respite of death. You'll play horrible mishaps like Pursued by Poodles or Mocked by Midgets on your own characters to lower their Self-Worth scores, while trying to cheer your opponents' characters with marriages and other happy occasions that pile on positive points. The player with the lowest total Family Value wins.  Room for five people.

*Nanfictionary by Looney Labs* - Players combine and recombine Settings, Characters, Problems and Resolutions to create the best story they can, while other players mix things up with wacky Action cards. Everyone votes for their favorites, including onlookers, and the winner is the player who's story garners the most points!  Some imagination required.  Room for six people.

*Guillotine by Paul Peterson* - It is the French Revolution and you've got a long line of nobles to behead.  The one with the best collection of heads wins.  Room for five people.

*Zombie Fluxx by Looney Labs* - Everything is better with Zombies!  Even Fluxx.  Grab a Friend and your Chainsaw to mow down an Zombie Quartet.  Room for six people.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 13, 2008)

Before we go to card games, let's see if someone else wants to run a RPG! Thanks for letting folks know early, Alex. I'm still going to require you to make ewok sith noises for me.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 15, 2008)

Unfortunately, it is looking like I need to fully bow out of the gameday.  I was just reminded I've got family obligations that weekend.

I'll catch people at the next one.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 15, 2008)

Alex, that stinks! We'll totally miss you. Does this affect your lovely wife's plans as well?

I've updated the front post, removing your game and your playing slots; I've moved Yttrai into the afternoon game where she was an alternate.

Who wants to run a morning game?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 15, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Does this affect your lovely wife's plans as well??




It affects how she gets there, but not her attendance.  She can party it up without her party-pooper husband.


----------



## ghul (Feb 15, 2008)

*Castle Zagyg*

I propose the following, fine sir:


* *When*: Saturday, March 15, 9:30 AM
* *Where*: Newton, MA (see original post for directions)
* *Adventure*: Castle Zagyg: _The Mouths of Madness_
* *System*: Castles & Crusades
* *Players*: up to 7 
* *Characters*: pregens will be supplied, as will some loaner C&C Players Handbooks (about 4 extras I have to be shared)
* *Run by*: Jeff Talanian (Gary Gygax's co-author of Castle Zagyg)
* *Contact info:* See OP of this thread

Hi Piratecat, 

I am free that day and willing to run a game of Castles & Crusades using the _Mouths of Madness_ adventure I co-authored with Gary Gygax, which is now available as a component of _The East Mark Gazetteer_. The game system, C&C, is easy to learn, so beginners are welcome. If you've played D&D in any form before, you will pick up C&C easily.The adventure involves a series of caves that line the bluff on which the legendary castle is built. The below advertisement is the description as found on the Troll Lord Games site:

*Mouths of Madness Adventure*
_The cursed fog that has long enshrouded Castle Zagyg at last dissipates! 

In days of yore Castle Zagyg was a place synonymous with adventure, mystery, and intrigue. Many sought to plumb its untold depths, to explore its fabled dungeons and realms unseen. Some seekers returned with vast treasure and impossible tales, others vanished with hardly a trace. At length a fog came to the Eastmark’s most nefarious landmark, swallowing the legendary castle and rendering its many and sundry dungeons unattainable. Even the most potent of spellbinders failed to penetrate the dread fog. Years passed and the lair of the Mad Archmage was shunned. But now, as inexplicably as it arrived, the fog dissipates in nearly imperceptible degrees. At the base of the bluff on which the castle ruins lie, yawning caves materialize from the gloom. Do these so-called Mouths of Madness provide ingress to the fabled dungeons below Castle Zagyg? Many seekers would know . . . .

The call for adventure issues anew!  

The Little Hillwood lies a day’s ride north of the Free Town of Yggsburgh, a rolling woodland attendant with bandits, goblins, howling ape-men, and other fell folk.  These malign beings have rallied in the deeps of Castle Zagyg's surrounding wilderness, no doubt attracted by the vortex of madness inspired by the Mad Archmage. There is but one-way to cross these hoary wilds fraught with peril: one must traverse the Old Castle Track. At path’s conclusion lie the fabled ruins engulfed by an eldritch fog, yet the caves below beckon, where bugbear, goblin, gnoll, and orc dwell -- and not a few monstrous inhabitants as well -- such as a prowling werewolf, a sly hill giant, a deranged owlbear, bizarre fungi, and deadly blobs that drink flesh from bone! Will your party be among the first to explore this first glimpse of the newly revealed Castle Zagyg?_ 

+++++++++

Hope to see you there!
Regards,
--Jeff T.


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (Feb 15, 2008)

I've been curious about C&C for a while- I'm in for ghul's morning game, if there's a spot open!

--Z


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 15, 2008)

Ghul, that's perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 15, 2008)

So the new morning GM slot filled already?

GOD DAMMIT!






Do you people never sleep?


----------



## ghul (Feb 15, 2008)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> So the new morning GM slot filled already?
> 
> GOD DAMMIT!
> 
> Do you people never sleep?




LOL, not with a baby in the house. Besides, I waited 3 days to fill the slot. Come over and play in my game -- I'll make sure you die first!


----------



## ghul (Feb 15, 2008)

Piratecat --

I should be able to make the morning breakfast gathering as well.

Cheers,
--Jeff T.


----------



## Nellisir (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd like to switch from Classic D&D to Ghul's C&C game.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 15, 2008)

ghul said:
			
		

> LOL, not with a baby in the house. Besides, I waited 3 days to fill the slot. Come over and play in my game -- I'll make sure you die first!




Oh, oops. My bad. I thought the call just went up today! The fault is all mine.


----------



## Nellisir (Feb 15, 2008)

In the interest of full disclosure, I should mention that there is a very slight possibility that I won't be attending, or attending the entire day, since my wife has pointed out that March 15th is the first "free" day after her birthday.  However, since she went to a dog show (agility) last year on my birthday/our anniversary (same day), I feel I have some leverage.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 15, 2008)

ghul said:
			
		

> I propose the following, fine sir:
> *Adventure*: Castle Zagyg: _The Mouths of Madness_



Let me throw in my two-cents worth - My son and I played this module with Ghul as DM last December at the Portsmouth New Hampshire Game Day - we both had a great time!


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 15, 2008)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> In the interest of full disclosure, I should mention that there is a very slight possibility that I won't be attending, or attending the entire day, since my wife has pointed out that March 15th is the first "free" day after her birthday......



But when will you get another chance to play Ellen Ripley?


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 16, 2008)

Kevin,

Please move Kriskrafts from the Classic D&D over to the Castles and Crusades for the morning slot.   Thank you.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Feb 16, 2008)

Piratecat (or anyone else familiar with the venue), I see I'm signed up for the game room. Is there a tact-tile/battlemat/marked surface available? Or should I bring my own in? (Which I'm happy to do.) 

Characters are about 50% done. Glad Yttrai got a spot. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Gospog (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Varianor,  the Game Room has a really good-sized table and a battle mat.  It's pretty cool.

I'd say it's easily the second-coolest game room I've ever played in.    

-Tom


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Feb 17, 2008)

Cool! 

(I can certainly still bring my set of Tact-tiles if someone else needs to borrow them.)


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 18, 2008)

I may have you bring 'em just so I can nuzzle them. Tact-tiles are cool.

The game room can seat lots of folks and has a battlemap. No problem there.


----------



## Mark (Feb 18, 2008)

Gospog said:
			
		

> Hey Varianor,  the Game Room has a really good-sized table and a battle mat.  It's pretty cool.
> 
> I'd say it's easily the second-coolest game room I've ever played in.
> 
> -Tom




We need some links to pics.  I think I have seen some taken at past Boston gamedays, but am not sure where to find them.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Feb 20, 2008)

Aaaand, looks like I've got some slots free again.  I may have some new forum registrees (is that a word?) coming in to play in the Classic game, if that's cool.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 20, 2008)

DestroyYouAlot said:
			
		

> Aaaand, looks like I've got some slots free again.  I may have some new forum registrees (is that a word?) coming in to play in the Classic game, if that's cool.



That's totally fine. You have two slots currently free - have 'em sign up!  

Overall, we have 3 free spaces in the morning, and none in the afternoon.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Feb 20, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I may have you bring 'em just so I can nuzzle them. Tact-tiles are cool.




That explains the mysterious lip-prints on mine after GenCon.  

Apparently, lipstick is not dry-erase, either


----------



## ghul (Feb 21, 2008)

DestroyYouAlot said:
			
		

> Aaaand, looks like I've got some slots free again.  I may have some new forum registrees (is that a word?) coming in to play in the Classic game, if that's cool.




If we were not running at the same time, I'd sign up for your game.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Feb 21, 2008)

ghul said:
			
		

> If we were not running at the same time, I'd sign up for your game.





Hah - same here, I can assure you!  All the same, I'm psyched to see that Games Day can support not one, but _two_ old-school games.  (Will wonders never cease!)

Do be aware, however, that I'm going to have my PCs go after yours.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 21, 2008)

DestroyYouAlot said:
			
		

> I'm psyched to see that Games Day can support not one, but _two_ old-school games.  (Will wonders never cease!)



As a fellow Dragonsfooter I concur!   I've already played Ghul's game and _almost_ asked to switch over to your's DYA, but a Piratecat-run M&M game is too good an opportunity to pass up.   Great to see old school still survives!


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Feb 26, 2008)

Just your friendly bump back to the first page.....


----------



## Forrester (Feb 26, 2008)

Count me in if you've still got room . . . ?


----------



## Nellisir (Feb 26, 2008)

OK, I'm in, no problems.

Silver Moon, I won't have time to stat up a character - do you mind taking care of it?  Thanks!


----------



## ghul (Feb 26, 2008)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> OK, I'm in, no problems.
> 
> Silver Moon, I won't have time to stat up a character - do you mind taking care of it?  Thanks!




Nellisir,

Which morning game are you in, mine or Silvermoon's? On the front page you are listed in my game, but you mentioned Silvermoon's. If you're in mine, pre-gens are being handed out to choose from. 

Cheers,
--Jeff T.


----------



## ghul (Feb 26, 2008)

Forrester said:
			
		

> Count me in if you've still got room . . . ?




Forrester,

I have either one or two slots open in my morning session of Castles & Crusades. Pre-gens will be handed out, extra rule-books to be shared, a fun and easy system to learn that has virtually no learning curve if you've ever played any form of D&D in the past. Hope to see you there.

Cheers,
--Jeff T.


----------



## Nellisir (Feb 26, 2008)

ghul said:
			
		

> Nellisir,
> 
> Which morning game are you in, mine or Silvermoon's? On the front page you are listed in my game, but you mentioned Silvermoon's. If you're in mine, pre-gens are being handed out to choose from.
> 
> ...



Silvermoon isn't running a morning game.  I'm in your game in the morning, and his game in the afternoon.


----------



## ghul (Feb 26, 2008)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> Silvermoon isn't running a morning game.  I'm in your game in the morning, and his game in the afternoon.




  Sorry, I got his game confused with destoyer's game.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 26, 2008)

Forrester, it'll be great to see you! Although I'm going to have to mandate that you play an elf named Fay'Lythian Bryghteningstar. Bwah ha ha.

We have two games free in the morning, a Castles & Crusades game and a classic D&D game. Both should be great. there aren't currently any slots free in the afternoon, but it's simple enough to put you on the list for when someone has to cancel.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 26, 2008)

No problem Nellisir, I'll stat the character out,  you've already started it out for me with your earlier post.   (Although it will mean that I'll have to finally watch the Alien and Aliens movies, which, of course, isn't a bad thing!  Still can't believe I've never seen them!)



			
				Nellisir said:
			
		

> Ellen Ripley.  Aliens.    I'm thinking Tough3/Dreadnaught3/Helix Warrior1*
> Occupation would be military, technician, or transporter.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 26, 2008)

Silver Moon,

I haven't played d20 Modern or Future, so I'm going to need some help with my character.  I was thinking I would like to play PsiCop Alfred Bester if there is a reasonable way to create the character.  I would be willing to concede that he is on the Sleeper drugs so his telepathic powers are supressed for the game, but I'm not sure what kind of character would best fit him.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 27, 2008)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Silver Moon, I haven't played d20 Modern or Future, so I'm going to need some help with my character.  I was thinking I would like to play PsiCop Alfred Bester if there is a reasonable way to create the character.  I would be willing to concede that he is on the Sleeper drugs so his telepathic powers are supressed for the game, but I'm not sure what kind of character would best fit him.



Looking over both D20 Modern and D20 Future I think the best advanced for him is "The Telepath" from the D20 Modern 'Agents of Psi' campaign.   Not sure about the best basic-class for him, Telepath usually used Charistmatic Hero but my impression of Bester is that Smart Hero might be a better fit.


----------



## Forrester (Feb 27, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Forrester, it'll be great to see you! Although I'm going to have to mandate that you play an elf named Fay'Lythian Bryghteningstar. Bwah ha ha.
> 
> We have two games free in the morning, a Castles & Crusades game and a classic D&D game. Both should be great. there aren't currently any slots free in the afternoon, but it's simple enough to put you on the list for when someone has to cancel.




I don't think I can resist the classic D&D game  -- that's what I'd prefer, but put me in whatever game has the most slots open, and put me on that waitin' list for the afternoon!


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 27, 2008)

Piratecat, please add Scholar officially into my game, I'll run with eight.

So here is the current lineup for *World's Apart*:

1. Eridanis (Dr. Leonard McCoy - Star Trek)
2. Zephrin the Lost (Jim DiGriz, Stainless Steel Rat- Harry Harrison)
3. Anti-Sean (Futurama character)
4. Umbran  ?
5. MavrickWeirdo (Mel Brooks Universe)
6. Nellisir - (Ellen Ripley - Aliens movies)
7. Thornir Alekeg - (Alfred Bester - Babylon Five)
8. Scholar - (Jon Hauer - Marvel Universe U.K.)

At present I believe that I am writing up the character sheets for Eridanis, Nellisir and Thornir Alekeg, while Zephrin, Anti-Sean, Maverick Weirdo and Scholar are planning to work on their own character sheets. 

_Umbran still needs to pick a playing character_.


----------



## Qualidar (Feb 27, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> _Umbran still needs to pick a playing character_.




Don't forget to stat up JarJar in case he doesn't do it in time.


----------



## Jarazix (Feb 27, 2008)

Never been to a game day before, live out in danvers. Might be interested in comming with a friend....when you say there are no afternoon slots open...does that mean no more gm's, no more players or both? If I have to I will sign up for a morning game...but god help me its not my first choice


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey, DestroyYouALot, will we be doing this quick and dirty character generation at the game day?

Hmm, I should dig around and try to find my Basic and Expert set rulebooks and brush up...


----------



## scholar (Feb 27, 2008)

right SM, one copy of jon hauer coming up


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 27, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> 1. Eridanis (Dr. Leonard McCoy - Star Trek)
> 7. Thornir Alekeg - (Alfred Bester - Babylon Five)



I can't wait when the characters first meet each other. "Bester - you look awfully familiar..."


> At present I believe that I am writing up the character sheets for Eridanis...



Thank you for that. No way I'm going to have time to get my d20 Modern knowledge up to snuff to build the character myself. I appreciate it!


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Feb 28, 2008)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Hey, DestroyYouALot, will we be doing this quick and dirty character generation at the game day?
> 
> Hmm, I should dig around and try to find my Basic and Expert set rulebooks and brush up...




So far, I'm leaning towards "day of," with the caveat that I'm going to go down the line and ram everybody through it.  I'll have spell lists and equipment lists already drawn up (with a basic "dungeoneering package" already included), and with Classic there really isn't much more to do than "roll six scores, pick a class, roll hp."  And make up a funny name.  So I think we can get away with doing it on the spot.

I'm going to have, at the very least, one mission for you guys to try your hand at (maybe more, if so you can all vote on what you want to shoot for), but for all I care you folks can just pick a direction in the dungeon and go - I'm down for whatever.  Maybe I get to discover some new territory.  (For my money, _nothing_ beats the feeling, as a GM, of not knowing what the hell's gonna happen, and having the players surprise me.)


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, now that I have mostly fought off the plague and done a little finagling, it looks like I can make the morning of the gameday.  I'll have to leave orchid to fend for herself, but I figure she could probably bribe people with baked goods.

If I can still count, it looks like there is a slot left for Classic D&D.  If so, please sign me up.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 28, 2008)

Qualidar said:
			
		

> Don't forget to stat up JarJar in case he doesn't do it in time.




Well, pblththplbt! to you! 

I am really sorry I haven't been on top of this - a larp project I'm involved in wound up eating most of my free time this month.  The game runs Friday, and then I'll have my brain back.

So, let's see.  I note a general tendency to wackiness in this bunch of misfits.  The first thing that comes to mind is probably not well-represented by a 7th level character.  So let's go with the second - John Crichton, from Farscape.  Smart, multi-talented, and not too dependent on details of mechanics I'm not familiar with


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 28, 2008)

Umbran said:
			
		

> let's go with - John Crichton, from Farscape.  Smart, multi-talented, and not too dependent on details of mechanics I'm not familiar with



Thank you!

And let me say how AMAZED I am that we've had eight Sci-Fi/Fantasy characters chosen and NOT ONE from the Fanboy favorite's of Battlestar Gallactica, Firefly or Star Wars!


----------



## Umbran (Feb 29, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> And let me say how AMAZED I am that we've had eight Sci-Fi/Fantasy characters chosen and NOT ONE from the Fanboy favorite's of Battlestar Gallactica, Firefly or Star Wars!




Well, Mal Reynolds or Han Solo and Ripley in the same game would be redundant 

If it matters, the first thing that came to mind was The Doctor, from Doctor Who - but as I said, he probably doesn't work as a 7th level character.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 29, 2008)

Umbran said:
			
		

> If it matters, the first thing that came to mind was The Doctor, from Doctor Who - but as I said, he probably doesn't work as a 7th level character.



Agreed - wonderful character but he probably wouldn't fit very well with this module as strange new worlds and odd people are the norm for him.


----------



## Nellisir (Feb 29, 2008)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Well, Mal Reynolds or Han Solo and Ripley in the same game would be redundant




How exactly does Ripley make Han Solo redundant?  Totally different archtypes.  I could see a game with Mal Reynolds, Han Solo, and John Crichton getting a little redundant, but not because of Ripley.


----------



## ClausLars (Mar 1, 2008)

If there's still a slot open sign me up for DestroyYouAlot's game.


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Piratecat, you're not at the agility show in Derry this weekend, are you?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 4, 2008)

11 days to go.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 4, 2008)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> Hey Piratecat, you're not at the agility show in Derry this weekend, are you?



KidCthulhu was! I was working. 2 weeks to go til ship...

I'll update this later on today.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 4, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> KidCthulhu was! I was working. 2 weeks to go til ship...
> 
> I'll update this later on today.



 2 weeks until ship?  I hope you didn't make the game day a week too early.  It would suck for one of the hosts to not make their own game day.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah. I guess I'll take an alternate slot though for my game, if that's the case.


----------



## skinnydwarf (Mar 6, 2008)

PirateCat-

I haven't checked this thread in a few weeks (finals), and I just noticed that someone was running Castle Zagyg in the morning.  I'm a big fan of the series (Yggsburgh is way cool- maybe someday I'll actually be able to use some of it  )

Any chance you can switch me from DestroyYouALot's Classic D&D to Ghul's Castle Zagyg game?  However, I see there aren't a lot of spaces in the Classic D&D game, so if that change brings DestroyYouALot's game below a critical mass, I wouldn't want to mess with other peoples fun, so don't change it if that would happen.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Mar 6, 2008)

Having you guys rooting around in my dungeon is gonna be extra poignant, I think, given recent events.  You'll all have to excuse me if you run into an unusually large number of 10' pits and randomly placed _spheres of annihilation_ while you're down there.  *sniff*


----------



## MojoGM (Mar 10, 2008)

6 days away...

*bump*


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 10, 2008)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> 2 weeks until ship?  I hope you didn't make the game day a week too early.  It would suck for one of the hosts to not make their own game day.



Well, I'm still at work at 10pm on a Sunday night, but design is just about locked down. I should be okay. 

I need to update the first post! I'll do so tomorrow while procrastinating from actual work.


----------



## ghul (Mar 10, 2008)

At the lunch hour of this event I'd like to offer a toast and a few words about my friend Gary Gygax. 

--Jeff Talanian


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 10, 2008)

Jarazix said:
			
		

> Never been to a game day before, live out in danvers. Might be interested in comming with a friend....when you say there are no afternoon slots open...does that mean no more gm's, no more players or both? If I have to I will sign up for a morning game...but god help me its not my first choice



It means that there's no more space to put any more games! I can fit 4 games at a time, which is what we're up to. 

If anyone wants to buy me a house addition, I'll schedule more next time.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 10, 2008)

ClausLars said:
			
		

> If there's still a slot open sign me up for DestroyYouAlot's game.



Since SkinnyDwarf switched, no problem!

A couple of issues:

- Jarazix didn't grab dibs on a game, and everything is now full. I'm really sorry. Keep your eyes open for cancellations -- they almost always occur.

- Varianor, you aren't signed up for a morning game. Was that intentional? 

 - Forrester has first dibs for an afternoon slot if one opens up.

For lunch, I'll ask folks for $5, and we'll get a giant buttload of pizzas.

I'll link directions later this week. And I've finally added my game description!


----------



## Qualidar (Mar 10, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> And I've finally added my game description!




*Slacker!
*
Oh, whoops. Coming Soon.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 10, 2008)

Just looking to confirm my expectation is that Zephrin, Anti-Sean, Maverick Weirdo, Scholar and Umbran are working on their own D20 Future and/or D20 Modern character sheets.   Let me know if any of you still need the details of your equipment package (and which of the 20 previously listed packages you think would work best for your character).

I will be writing up the character sheets for Eridanis, Nellisir and Thornir Alekeg.   Looking forward to seeing you all on Saturday.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Mar 11, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> - Varianor, you aren't signed up for a morning game. Was that intentional?




I'll take watching the kids for $200, Sir Alex! 

I intend to depart CT at 11:00 AM so that I'll have enough time to make the start of my game. As Qualidar can attest, I might wind up getting lost, but I'll deliver a game.  

PS I've never been to your house. Are directions stashed somewhere please?


----------



## Qualidar (Mar 11, 2008)

phew: finally!

*Journey of the Electra Dawn
*
For centuries it has cloaked itself in mystery.....

...but on March 14th, ONE family will dare the hidden reaches of the Bermuda Triangle and journey _beyond it's grasp_ into the deadly realm of Hollow Earth! Time itself is rent asunder in a tale of _Action_ and _Adventure_! Will Nazi plots and beasts from the very dawn of time doom the intrepid Quest family?!? Find out! A Hollow Earth Expedition adventure.

Dr Titus Quest – Mechanical genius,  weird science pioneer, and patriarch of the Quest family.
Alessandra Quest – World renown explorer and archeologist.
Jon Matumbo – M'ssai warrior and gentleman soldier. Dr Quest's bodyguard and right-hand man.
Ben Quest – Precocious boy adventurer and trouble magnet. 
Jae Li – Distant niece to the Emperor of China, devotee of the 672 Hidden Arts of War, and Ben's adopted sister.
L.O.M ("Life Organism Machine") – Butler, tutor, minder, mechanical marvel of the modern age!


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 11, 2008)

If you're taking dibs, Qualidar, KidCthulhu requests Dr. Titus Quest or the L.O.M.

This game sounds fantastic!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 11, 2008)

orchid blossom says, "If we're already bidding on characters, I want the adopted sister!" (Jae Li)


----------



## Qualidar (Mar 11, 2008)

Not taking dibs! Just posting previews!

I can't fairly dole out characters until I am able to stand before the players and accept their bribes.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 11, 2008)

Qualidar said:
			
		

> Not taking dibs! Just posting previews!
> 
> I can't fairly dole out characters until I am able to stand before the players and accept their bribes.



 Ah. so you're giving them adequate time to properly think out their bribes.  Smart man.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 11, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Just looking to confirm my expectation is that Zephrin, Anti-Sean, Maverick Weirdo, Scholar and Umbran are working on their own D20 Future and/or D20 Modern character sheets.




I have not yet gotten my hands on a copy of rulebooks, which has made that step a little difficult.  I'm trying one more shop on my way home from work today.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 11, 2008)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I have not yet gotten my hands on a copy of rulebooks, which has made that step a little difficult.  I'm trying one more shop on my way home from work today.



Don't go out and buy a book just for one game, we can work together on it using my rule book.


Take a look at the character generation information over in post #97.
Not sure exactly how your approach will be to the character but I'd say that the best possible class combinations for Farscape's John Crichton might be either Dedicated Hero/Explorer, Fast Hero/Dogfighter (pilot), or Charismatic Hero/Field Offficer.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Mar 11, 2008)

I am working on the final notes for world domination... err... I mean my game right now....

My players keep posted for characters.  

(Like Qualidar, I am not taking dibs, I am going to have players chose at the game so that they may bribe me sufficiently. )


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess my query got lost. Where do I find directions please?

Characters are done for my game. We have a desert raider, a mamluk, a dervish dancer, a mullah, a corsair, a desert scout, a scholar from the House of Science or a saif to choose from. Eight total. If anyone wants to see a couple in advance, please email me.


----------



## Qualidar (Mar 11, 2008)

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> I guess my query got lost. Where do I find directions please?
> 
> Characters are done for my game. We have a desert raider, a mamluk, a dervish dancer, a mullah, a corsair, a desert scout, a scholar from the House of Science or a saif to choose from. Eight total. If anyone wants to see a couple in advance, please email me.




...drooooooooool................

VA, what are those last 2 like?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 11, 2008)

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> I guess my query got lost. Where do I find directions please?




Pkitty said he'd distribute directions later in the week, I believe.



			
				Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> Characters are done for my game. We have a desert raider, a mamluk, a dervish dancer, a mullah, a corsair, a desert scout, a scholar from the House of Science or a saif to choose from. Eight total. If anyone wants to see a couple in advance, please email me.




I am jealous of those that get to play in this.  Rather sad I had to drop out.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Mar 12, 2008)

Qualidar said:
			
		

> ...drooooooooool................
> 
> VA, what are those last 2 like?




Wizard and sorceror actually, with a few tweaks from here and there. The sorceror is a little better at earth spells. She has an item familiar (intelligent chastity belt) and has some new or altered-for-flavor spells (_blast of ash, scouring ray, wall of dust_). The wizard is from the House of Science in Siwal. He has a _staff of lore _ (to provide plenty of minor divinations), a minor item to be able to create a few potions quickly, and is an algebrist (he can attempt to counterspell by applying and shouting out mathematical formulae instead of using _dispel magic_).

Flavor can be swapped around.

Ao the Overkitty, I'm sorry you won't be joining us! I plan to reprise at ICon (SUNY Stony Brook) and could be convinced with gifts of fine *ahem* grape juice and coffee to bring the game elsewhere as well.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 12, 2008)

*Directions: *

_Removed, since the event is over._


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 12, 2008)

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> Ao the Overkitty, I'm sorry you won't be joining us! I plan to reprise at ICon (SUNY Stony Brook) and could be convinced with gifts of fine *ahem* grape juice and coffee to bring the game elsewhere as well.




Well, we're always looking for GMs for Albany Gameday.  The drive from Connecticut is comparable to the one to Boston.  I believe the next one is in September.


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: Directions - Is that exit 21A from I-95/128 (southbound)?


----------



## Kandor (Mar 12, 2008)

SM, I am working on character now, the classes and such are up on the d20 modern srd...

btw, this is scholar, I"m borrowing someone else's computer, and didn't switch names


----------



## Umbran (Mar 12, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Not sure exactly how your approach will be to the character but I'd say that the best possible class combinations for Farscape's John Crichton might be either Dedicated Hero/Explorer, Fast Hero/Dogfighter (pilot), or Charismatic Hero/Field Offficer.




Hm.  I agree, but it is a tough call.  For these purposes, I'll go with the Dedicated Hero/Explorer route (while sometimes he's smart, and sometimes he's charismatic, John *always* has willpower).

So, for stats... 

Str  11
Int 16
Wis 18
Dex 14
Con 16
Chr 17


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 12, 2008)

_Directions removed post-event._


----------



## scholar (Mar 12, 2008)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Just looking to confirm my expectation is that Zephrin, Anti-Sean, Maverick Weirdo, Scholar and Umbran are working on their own D20 Future and/or D20 Modern character sheets.   Let me know if any of you still need the details of your equipment package (and which of the 20 previously listed packages you think would work best for your character).
> 
> I will be writing up the character sheets for Eridanis, Nellisir and Thornir Alekeg.   Looking forward to seeing you all on Saturday.




ok, joseph hauer( I have no idea where I got john from, but for some reason,t hat's always the first name I come up with) is just about done... just need to double check the equipment packages are from the modern player's companion, put out by the wonderful folks at game mechanics?

what wealth bonus are we at? and can we add a couple of negligibly cheap items(such as duct tape) to the equipment list?

I sent you a pm over at CM


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Mar 12, 2008)

PirateCat, thank you muchly for directions!



			
				Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well, we're always looking for GMs for Albany Gameday.  The drive from Connecticut is comparable to the one to Boston.  I believe the next one is in September.




Do you have a date for that please? I might be able to manage, but between my regular gaming, GenCon, and a trip overseas in September, that will be tough. Thank you for the invite!


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 12, 2008)

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> Do you have a date for that please? I might be able to manage, but between my regular gaming, GenCon, and a trip overseas in September, that will be tough. Thank you for the invite!




We don't have a date for spring AGD yet.  It will most likely be Late April or sometime in May.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 12, 2008)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> We don't have a date for spring AGD yet.  It will most likely be Late April or sometime in May.



 Changed your mind have you?  You were dead set against a spring one this year.


----------



## scholar (Mar 13, 2008)

you know guedo, depending on when you schedule it, this may be the first agd I don't make...

let me know what's up


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 13, 2008)

scholar said:
			
		

> just need to double check the equipment packages are from the modern player's companion, put out by the wonderful folks at game mechanics?



Actually the equipment packages I took from the D20 Future: Future Tech suppliment, although since your character is from contemporary times I'm fine with you taking one from a D20 Modern book. 



			
				scholar said:
			
		

> what wealth bonus are we at? and can we add a couple of negligibly cheap items(such as duct tape) to the equipment list?



Assume he has been on Oxnard for a few weeks doing some low-paying menial job, so has earned a small amount of money for some standard items.


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 13, 2008)

scholar said:
			
		

> you know guedo, depending on when you schedule it, this may be the first agd I don't make...
> 
> let me know what's up





Well, I need to get moved first.  Which means we have to choose a location.  Which means the spring albany gameday could end up in September.


----------



## scholar (Mar 13, 2008)

see, september I can do


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, last minute game blurb!

The city of Zent-Mer is in chaos!  A mad alchemist has poisoned the head of the city council, and the only way to save him is to hunt down the villain in his lair and seize the antidote.  Already those who covet Lord Kouralius's power are jockeying for his seat on the council, and there'll be blood in the street and dark days ahead for the city should he succumb to the deadly night orchid's poision.  Will our heroes triumph over evil?  Will the dastardly Sorlov the Unstable capture them and subject them to his vile experiments?  Or will our heroes get distracted and make Monty Python jokes while casting _magic missile_ at the darkness?  ONLY TIME WILL TELL.

We'll be rolling up PCs on the spot (and possibly during the session as needed) using 3d6 in order, reroll the 1s, swap any two stats.  I'll be using a random table for starting XP, so you may start off anywhere from 1st-4th level, and I'll be handing out equipment bundles (so you'll just need to worry about buying weapons and armor).  If you're there early, get at me so we can get you rolled up - I want to start as soon as possible.  See ya there, folks.

     DYA


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 13, 2008)

DestroyYouAlot said:
			
		

> Hey, last minute game blurb!
> 
> The city of Zent-Mer is in chaos!  A mad alchemist has poisoned the head of the city council, and the only way to save him is to hunt down the villain in his lair and seize the antidote.  Already those who covet Lord Kouralius's power are jockeying for his seat on the council, and there'll be blood in the street and dark days ahead for the city should he succumb to the deadly night orchid's poision.  Will our heroes triumph over evil?  Will the dastardly Sorlov the Unstable capture them and subject them to his vile experiments?  Or will our heroes get distracted and make Monty Python jokes while casting _magic missile_ at the darkness?  ONLY TIME WILL TELL.



 Wait, there's a plot?  This is not the Basic game I'm used to...


----------



## Anti-Sean (Mar 13, 2008)

Silver Moon, I'm a horrible, despicable person, and I hope to have my character finished and sent to you tonight or tomorrow night at the latest. If it's any consolation, I spent a bit of time last night going over my DVDs to get into character, now I just need to make the numbers match up.

I have a paper on Rousseau due by Monday that's causing a bit of conflict, too; if anyone is willing to write that for me, that would free me up to deal with more important priorities like prepping for Saturday's games.

That's how much I love you people; I'm willing to sacrifice good grades in order to spend time with you all.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 13, 2008)

I picked up an apple pie this morning for the breakfast counter.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 13, 2008)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> I have a paper on Rousseau due by Monday that's causing a bit of conflict, too; if anyone is willing to write that for me, that would free me up to deal with more important priorities like prepping for Saturday's games.



  The French police inspector was the lead character in Blake Edward's Pink Panther films.  Peter Sellers was the iconic Inspector, playing the character with a combination of dry wit and vaudevillian slapstick.  In 2006 Steve Martin destroyed the image of the Inspector with his horrible remake...

Oh, you said Rousseau, not Clouseau.  Sorry.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Mar 13, 2008)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> I have a paper on Rousseau due by Monday that's causing a bit of conflict, too; if anyone is willing to write that for me, that would free me up to deal with more important priorities like prepping for Saturday's games.




Jean-Jacques, or Henri?

Because, you know, I don't know Jacques.


----------



## Anti-Sean (Mar 13, 2008)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Jean-Jacques, or Henri?



The former.


> Because, you know, I don't know Jacques.



:geno:

I had half a paper written about Danielle Rousseau from LOST before I figured that one out.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 13, 2008)

*What to bring*

You
Dice
a pencil
If you're a DM, your DM stuff
$5 for pizza, if you want in
Some sort of food - either breakfasty things, or snacks, or drinks

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 13, 2008)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Silver Moon, I'm a horrible, despicable person, and I hope to have my character finished and sent to you tonight or tomorrow night at the latest.



No you're not, I'm still working on the character sheets I said I'd write for the players (thankfully the rest of the game was finished weeks ago, although I still have to take the time to dig out semi-appropriate minatures for the eight playing characters). 

And regarding the paper, I have to have six 5-page journal article summaries done for a class the first week of April so I can sympathize.


----------



## Anti-Sean (Mar 14, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *What to bring*
> 
> You
> Dice
> ...



I don't see 'pants' listed as a requirement... *excellent*!


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Mar 14, 2008)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Wait, there's a plot?  This is not the Basic game I'm used to...




LOL

As advertised, if folks wanna say "the hell with it" and just wander around...  Well, there's monsters to kill and stuff to take.  Just don't piss off the construction crew...


----------



## Nerfwright (Mar 14, 2008)

*(partial) Regrets...*

I'm extremely disappointed to note that an organization I volunteer for quite a bit needs my help for a very special event the evening of the 15th.        <http://www.gaysforpatsy.org>'s 20th anniversary hoedown dance. Yee haw!

While I'll still get to see the crowd at breakfast and dungeon crawl with Yttrai after DestroyYouALot's fell villian, I must step aside from the Welcome to Tranquility game run by the winning LegolasGimli. (apologies to both you and OrchidBlossom.)

I was looking forward to a full day of gaming and stabbing things with some awesome folks I've come to know and like.      Now I'm finishing the dungeon crawl with lunch and a night of gay two-step and line dancing.  

One free space available in Welcome to Tranquility is probably up for grabs now; check with LegolasGimli and PirateCat!  



NerfWright   AKA  Dire Moustache


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 14, 2008)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> I don't see 'pants' listed as a requirement... *excellent*!



Should I wear my kilt?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 14, 2008)

Glad you can still make part of the gameday, Moustache Man.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Mar 14, 2008)

Nerfwright said:
			
		

> I'm extremely disappointed to note that an organization I volunteer for quite a bit needs my help for a very special event the evening of the 15th.        <http://www.gaysforpatsy.org>'s 20th anniversary hoedown dance. Yee haw!
> 
> While I'll still get to see the crowd at breakfast and dungeon crawl with Yttrai after DestroyYouALot's fell villian, I must step aside from the Welcome to Tranquility game run by the winning LegolasGimli. (apologies to both you and OrchidBlossom.)
> 
> ...




Thats too bad Nerfwright  , while I was looking forward to you being in my game, I am glad you will be there in the morning to catch up.  I think this is going to be my game for GenCon so if you are going to be there, you will have another chance of playing. 

BTW...I hope you don't mind if I call you Dire Moustache when I see you tomorrow...


----------



## ghul (Mar 14, 2008)

See you all tomorrow!   

--Jeff T. 

(morning Castle Zagyg adventure)


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Mar 14, 2008)

Bruce and I are set for tomorrow!
We're in for "Castle Zagyg" and "Welcome to Tranquility".  I assume pre-gens are provided?  

We'll contribute bagels, donuts, or something equally yummy to the breakfast!


----------



## ghul (Mar 14, 2008)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> Bruce and I are set for tomorrow!
> We're in for "Castle Zagyg" and "Welcome to Tranquility".  I assume pre-gens are provided?
> 
> We'll contribute bagels, donuts, or something equally yummy to the breakfast!





Yes, pregens will be provided in my game. And a few extras in case of an early character demise.


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Mar 14, 2008)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> Bruce and I are set for tomorrow!
> We're in for "Castle Zagyg" and "Welcome to Tranquility".  I assume pre-gens are provided?
> 
> We'll contribute bagels, donuts, or something equally yummy to the breakfast!




Yep... I will have your heroes all ready for you! 

I am putting some final touches on the game 

BTW...I also hope everyone likes cookies....


----------



## Umbran (Mar 14, 2008)

FYI - I think if I'm up early enough, and I decide to drive, I'll make it in time for breakfast.


----------



## Eridanis (Mar 14, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> my house is the second house on the left in the next block past the MotoFoto.



What shall we do about parking? (I don't recall that much space in your driveway for a dozen or more cars!) Is street parking OK?


----------



## Umbran (Mar 14, 2008)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> What shall we do about parking? (I don't recall that much space in your driveway for a dozen or more cars!) Is street parking OK?




Please see this post in which P-cat talks about parking.


----------



## hong (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 14, 2008)

hong said:
			
		

> I'll be there in spirit.




Now remember, we agreed - you aren't allowed to possess anyone.  Unless it is _really funny_...


----------



## Eridanis (Mar 14, 2008)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Please see this post in which P-cat talks about parking.



Me = sheepish. Merci!


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 14, 2008)

The Playing Character sheets are complete.   I did them quick, so they are in pencil rather than ink in case I missed something.   Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow.


----------



## scholar (Mar 14, 2008)

hey, quick question...

is there still an opening in the return to tranquility game in the afternoon?

I'd love to play SM, but it's more mutants and masterminds

so if there is room, please switch me over

thanks guys


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 14, 2008)

I think Forrester has right of first refusal for an afternoon game; I'll have to go back and check. If not, I'll gladly slot you in!

But not in a sexy way or anything. Sheesh.


----------



## prosfilaes (Mar 14, 2008)

If it's not a problem, slot me in for breakfast too.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 15, 2008)

Not a problem in the least.

We're in good shape. I have one more character sheet to print, and I've printed the schedule. See everyone in the morning!

Oh, almost forgot. We have two dogs, so please medicate if allergic.


----------



## Qualidar (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, character sheets printed! AO and Orchid blossom firmly entrenched on couch! Now for the sleeping and game day in......9 hours!!


----------



## Forrester (Mar 15, 2008)

Ugh. Full minus one. Fort save failed, and see no reason to expose the mass of the rest of you to the flu. 

Have fun


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Mar 15, 2008)

Have a  great 'International ENWorld Gameday' guys!


----------



## GlassJaw (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like I won't be able to make it.  I have another commitment Sat night and I thought I was going to be able to drive up, play, and then make it back in time.  Unfortunately, that's not the case.  Hope someone can jump in my spot.  Sorry for the late notice.   :\


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay, Scholar has been moved over to MnM, and both Glassjaw and poor sick Forrester have been excised from the ranks. Do you hear me? EXCISED!

Ahem.

That leaves a space in DestroyYouaLot's morning Classic D&D game, and Gospog's afternoon Warhammer 40K rpg game.

See everyone in a few hours. Someone bring a camera!


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 15, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> See everyone in a few hours. Someone bring a camera!



Bringing camera.  Intend to be travelling within 30 minutes.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 15, 2008)

Heading out to drop by work for a short time, then hopping the T to the game day.  See you soon.


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2008)

Game until your dice crumble!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 15, 2008)

Had a blast in the classic D&D game.

Naked halfling tobogganing down a slide trap on a shield for the win!

Rushed home to find out Atlanta is a mess weather wise and my folks connection flight is horribly delayed.  Work tomorrow may require caffeine.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks a million to everybody who played in my game for making it a blast, and to our hosts for making it all possible!


----------



## Gospog (Mar 16, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thanks to our awesome hosts.

A big thank you to my Players 9even Wulf)!

I had a fantastic time, both as Player in PC's game and running my W40KRPG game.  

AUTOGUNS TRUMP FORCE WEAPONS!!!  Who knew?

-Tom


----------



## Anti-Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow. I got home a little while ago, and I'm still reeling from how fantastic today was; it was like trying to stuff ten pounds of awesome into a five pound bag.

Many, many thanks to our gracious hosts for having us over; thanks so much to all the people who ran games today (Qualidar and Silver Moon, you two rock so hard!), thank you to the players who I got to sit in on games with, and thank you to the people who I got to spend time with again who I haven't seen in a while, as well as the new people who I met today.

(In case I forgot to say it already, thank you!)


----------



## Qualidar (Mar 16, 2008)

Well I just wanted to add our than k you to Pcat and Kidcuthulu for hosting us all. I had a great time with a great crop of players in my morning game, and a great game to play in during the afternoon. Cheers all!


----------



## Princesskeyblade (Mar 16, 2008)

I had so much fun today... Thank you to our hosts, and to Piratecat for an awesome game. 

To my players...  You guys are awesome!!! Thank you so much for playing in my game.


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (Mar 16, 2008)

I had serious fun today! 

A great old-school crawl through Castle Zagyg then a mind-blowing D20 Future game that dared asked the question Who would YOU make security chief of your space cruiser - Maxwell Smart of Zap Brannigan? 

Props to Ghul and Silvermoon for running two great games and big thanks to everyone I got to talk and game with- I had a great time and I learned quite a bit about making my own games better. 

--Z


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you to Piratecat & kidcthulhu (glad I Finally got to meet you) 

Thank you Ghul for the "old school" style game, it was great fun.

Thank you Silvermoon for the "post modern" game (and for not including "space zombies")

So when are we doing it again?


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Mar 16, 2008)

I made it home safely. In record time I might add! Caught a full hour and a half of the dance with my daughter (the one she told me about _yesterday _ heh heh).

My most humble thanks to Piratecat and KidCthulhu for being such excellent and affable hosts. My great, effusive and overly wordy thanks to Qualidar, Piratecat, Yttrai, MojoGM, KidCthulhu and EricPat for being such excellent players as to go places that I had only vaguely pondered, to breathe new life into, well, _new _ characters, and to not break the real sandskimmers, only the vessels in the game.  You made the game great.


----------



## ghul (Mar 16, 2008)

*Castle Zagyg morning game:*

Had a great time!

Thanks to Mr. and Mrs. Piratecat for being such gracious hosts, and thanks to the players in my game for making it so much fun!  You guys were excellent, a randomly thrown together group of players who at once bonded and showed teamwork and camaraderie. Good show!

Cheers,
--Jeff T.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 16, 2008)

I just want to add my thanks to Piratecat and KidC for hosting.  I had a great time and after so many years of playing 3e and 3.5 it was nice to play in a game where the character sheets listed the stats in the correct order: Str, Int, Wis, Dex Con, Chr.  

As for the afternoon game, I don't think I've laughed that much in a very long time.  Anti-Sean, I like the cut of your jib!  



			
				Zephrin the Lost said:
			
		

> Who would YOU make security chief of your space cruiser - Maxwell Smart or Zap Brannigan?



 I doesn't matter.  Whatever you choose Alfred Bester will be in control, although none of you will know it.


----------



## MojoGM (Mar 16, 2008)

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> My most humble thanks to Piratecat and KidCthulhu for being such excellent and affable hosts. My great, effusive and overly wordy thanks to Qualidar, Piratecat, Yttrai, MojoGM, KidCthulhu and EricPat for being such excellent players as to go places that I had only vaguely pondered, to breathe new life into, well, _new _ characters, and to not break the real sandskimmers, only the vessels in the game.  You made the game great.




You ran an awesome game Varianor, that was great!

And thanks to Qualidor for his Hollow Earth game, you inspired me to check out the various PULP game systems to run one of my own (and may in fact get Hollow Earth, as I like the system).

And of course a GARGANTUAN-SIZED "Thank You" to Piratecat and KidC for hosting one hell of a shin-dig as always.  It was great actually playing in a game with you both, and I look forward to the next time.

It was great meeting everyone, and Anti-Sean had the best line of the day "You mean Santa Claus is a Nazi?!?!?"

Couldn't have been a better day all around.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, I'll echo MojoGM's thoughts. Awesome day all around!  It was alot of fun to see some familiar faces and meet new people to game with!

Thanks to Piratecat & Kidcthulhy for hosting (again), and kudos to Ghul for a great C+C game, and to LegolasGimli24 for an awesome M+M session!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 16, 2008)

Gospog said:
			
		

> AUTOGUNS TRUMP FORCE WEAPONS!!!  Who knew?




It's tattooed on the inside of my eyelids. Sort of a psyker cheat-sheet.


----------



## Yttrai (Mar 16, 2008)

My quote sheets are around, and i promise to post them later today or tomorrow.  The juicier ones will be on CM, the EG safe ones will be posted here 

Thank you DestroyYouALot!  Classic D&D was really great!  Crunchy!  Simple!  Leafblack and i had a blast  And everybody in my game was pleasant to play with - always an added bonus.  I'll check my notes since i'm mixing RL names and user names and i don't want to accidentally reveal anyone's secret superhero identity by accident.

Thank you Varianor!  The Arabian Night's module worked so smoothly, and the PROPS!  Holy cats this man can produce the props like no one's business!  Sand skimmers!  Plaster based desert abodes!  Marshes with towers!  And my fellow gamers were all cool - see above for checking my notes so i don't accidentally thank someone with the wrong name and therefore make a blood enemy for life 

And thank you to Piratecat and KidCthulhu for hosting our sorry unbathed poor social skills gamer tucheses 



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Okay, Scholar has been moved over to MnM, and both Glassjaw and poor sick Forrester have been excised from the ranks. Do you hear me? EXCISED!
> 
> Ahem.



Someone's drunk on power 



			
				Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Had a blast in the classic D&D game.
> Naked halfling tobogganing down a slide trap on a shield for the win!



Yeah, that was awesome :|


----------



## scholar (Mar 16, 2008)

ok... first, KidCthulhu, thank you for having us( yeah I know it's your place too Pcat, however, you're getting thanked in a minute)

Pkitty, excellent mutants and masterminds game as always... hope I stayed golden age enough, 
but the unkillable rebound was a blast to play and in both this game, and the next one, a chance to mock valiant was hopefully not missed... do you hate me now?

PKB(yeah, I know it's the wrong handle for this board... ask me if I care), it was a blast playing rebound in his old age, and yelling at kids about the "music" they listen to... and learning to work an ipod

it was great seeing everyone again, and also to meeting new people...

thanks again everyone involved

ps- KC, and PC, I did find the d20 charm that fell off my chain when we got home, but thank you for keeping an eye out


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 16, 2008)

Man, that was fun.

I have a confession to make about my MnM game. Friday night at 10pm I finished the last character sheet, and came to a pretty horrible realization. I had been thinking so hard about the characters I hadn't... you know... actually thought about a plot.

Umm. Oops?

So thank you to my players! They allowed me to take my one page of scrawled notes and turn it into a really fun game. I appreciate it tremendously. Really, thanks to everyone who came; it was a great day full of fun people, and I couldn't ask for better. Even if Varianor Abroad has both a fantastic GMing style and WAY better props than I ever will! :shakes fist:

Looking forward to next time.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Mar 16, 2008)

You had an excellent ending for the game Piratecat! Thank you for that. I'm going to end any and all sequels in that fashion. 

I'm looking forward to the quote sheet. And also looking forward to the next time.


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 17, 2008)

Can I save time and just sign up for Piratecat's next game now?


----------



## Qualidar (Mar 17, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> So thank you to my players! They allowed me to take my one page of scrawled notes and turn it into a really fun game.



Amateur! I had _three_ pages of scrawled notes and _half_ a plot! You have to prepare a little for these things, you know.


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 17, 2008)

I got home safe on the train early this evening.  I am EXHAUSTED but it was completely worth it.  Every Boston Game Day I get reminded just how lucky we are to live close enough to get to game with all these amazing people.

Thanks to Piratecat and KidCthulu for hosting all of us in their home and making us welcome.  Special thanks to Qualidar and LegolasGimli24 not only for being my two very excellent DM's for the day, but also for letting us crash at their place.  You rock!


----------



## skinnydwarf (Mar 17, 2008)

I just wanted to add my thanks to Piratecat for hosting, and thanks to my GMs for running such awesome games! (Castle Zagyg and WH40K)

I'm going to write up my Castle Zagyg experience, hopefully I'll finish it soon to post here.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 17, 2008)

Overheard from Piratecat's M&M game:

Player: Not so tough without your toys, are you?

Piratecat (scratchy voice): If I say no, do I not get hit?

Player 2: No, you're getting hit!


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks again Piratecat and KidCthulhu for hosting - Kriskrafts and I both had an excellent time.     Thank you to all my players for a fun D20 Future Game!   I appreciated getting a chance to use the system (which I probably wouldn't have bought for myself - it came bundled with other D20 Modern books in an EBay auction that I won).  

Not sure when the next Boston Gameday will be, but Kriskrafts and I are planning to host another New Hamsphire Game Day in the fall - we won't be able to finalize a specific date until late August (when we find out my son's soccer schedule) but it will probably be in October or early November.


----------



## ghul (Mar 17, 2008)

skinnydwarf said:
			
		

> I'm going to write up my Castle Zagyg experience, hopefully I'll finish it soon to post here.




Excellent, looking forward to your tale . . .


----------



## ericpat (Mar 17, 2008)

*Many Thanks*

Thank you once again to our hosts for opening their lovely home to us.

Thank you to Qualidar for a thoroughly enjoyable Hollow Earth game, and for introducing me to a new system.

Thank you to Varianor Abroad for such beautifully crafted props for a beautifully crafted game.

And thanks to everyone else for sharing so much fun with me.

I'm looking forward to the next game day.


----------

